# Der Schnurthread für Spinnschnüre und mehr



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2019)

Da zu den Rollen und ganzen Combos immer wieder die Schnurfragen hochkommen, sich das aber immer wieder verliert, hier mal der Versuch für einen konzentrierten Thread.

Die Schnur ist grundsätzlich-unabwendbar eine Verschleißware, mit jeder Benutzung und jedem Wurf. Nichts für die Ewigkeit!
Und daran zu sehr zu sparen wird oft hart bestraft - mit dem Verlust von Traumfischen.

Das Preis-/Leistungverhältnis wird vielfach angefragt, diskutiert und ist ein wichtiger Faktor beim Schnurkauf. 
Von daher interessiert quasi immer: Ist die gut (bestens?) und günstig !?!?

Aber auch andere Faktoren wie eben die Langfristhaltbarkeit oder Extrembelastbarkeit sind wichtig.
Vielen ist es egal, aber die Lautstärke in den Ringen ist ein Faktor, der auch viele Werfer sehr stört. Zumal das definitv an der Schnur rubbelt und verschleißt.

Was somit direkt zu dem benachbarten Thema Rutenberingung  und Qualität der Rutenringe führt.
Der Maßstab und quasi Benchmark ist heute die Fuji Alconite Einlage, in der Mittelpreisklasse zu haben und sehr glatt und leise. Aber es gibt noch viele mehr ...

Denn absolut wichtig sind schnurschonende Rutenringe, sonst kann die beste abriebsfeste Schnur egal welcher Preisklasse und Super-Duper-Flutschi-Schutzschichtbeschichtung sich nicht lange halten.
Manche Schnüre streifen diese Beschichtung schon beim straffen Aufspulen ab ...

Wichtig wäre vorab aus meiner Sicht eine klare Unterscheidung der Bauart der Schnüre:

1) Monofile, gerade dehnarme sind auf kurze Distanzen bis 30m immer noch eine Überlegung selbst beim intensiven Spinnen wert. Für andere Angelarten noch mehr.
Hierzu gruppiere ich auch mal die Fluo-Carbon (FC) Monofile, weil die sich relativ gleich anstellen.

2) Die Standard-Geflochtene, ob PE, Dyneema usw. ist meist um 4fach geflochten und inzwischen nicht mehr so arg teuer zu haben. Viele sind in der Oberfläche nicht so schön rund und glatt.

3) Die Luxus-Geflochtene ist 8fach oder mehr geflochten, besteht aus dünneren Segmenten und ist i.d.R. runder und glatter an der Oberfläche. 

4) Es gibt/gab auch ummantelte und verschweißte PE-Schnüre, Thermofusion wie Fireline, oder Monotec Futura und etliche andere, die stehen aber meist nicht so im Fokus.


So, dann man her mit den Fragen und Erfahrungen zu den Schnüren ...


----------



## Speci.hunter (13. April 2019)

Gesucht wird eine gute Schnur zum Sbirolino fischen auf weite Distanzen ü50m. 

Sibrolino 20-30gr.. häufig wohl 25gr. 
In Verbindung mit einem langen Vorfach 2,50m und Forellenteig usw zum Schleppen. 

Benutze immer monofile schnur, vllt sollte es aber mal eine geflochtene sein und diese dann mit etwas Mono strecken?? Wäre das empfehlenswert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2019)

Meine bisher beste 8fach Schnur für das weite Werfen war bisher die Daiwa JBraid x8 in dunkelgrün, die ist schön dünn, glatt und leise.
Mit der Knotenfestigkeit bin ich nur mittelprächtig zufrieden, an der Knotenstelle zieht sich die Schnur dünn und fasert anscheinend auf.  
Beim stark beschleunigten intensiven rauspeitschen von Blinkern erzeugte die 0,16mm auch einfach mal Luftknoten, selbst auf einer Daiwa Rolle mit Twistbuster-Röllchen.
Mit dem Tip ab 0,18mm nicht mehr, wurde das in der Wurfpraxis mit 0.18mm auch bestätigt.
Die grüne ist untypisch dünn, ganz andere "Dicke" bzw. Dünne als viele Aufschneiderschnüre.

Die chartreuse ist sichtbar dicker, wurde aber vom mir noch nicht intensiv geangelt und daher Urteil wohl erst Ende 2019.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Gesucht wird eine gute Schnur zum Sbirolino fischen auf weite Distanzen ü50m.


Also dafür sehe ich Geflochtene aber stark im Vorteil!



Speci.hunter schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit einem langen Vorfach 2,50m und Forellenteig usw zum Schleppen.


Ein sehr sinnvoller Dehn- und Drillpuffer für Forellen ist somit auch vorhanden.

ca. 150m Nutzschnur aufgespult haben und mit Monofil unterfüttern geht sehr gut und erlaubt feines nachfüllen. Allerdings braucht man dazu für einfache Handhabung zwei gleich große Spulen auf zwei Rollen (z.B. zwei 4000er aus einer Familie), oder besser gleich zwei gleiche Rollen mit eben der gleichen Spulengröße. Eine (E-)Spule für den Umspulvorgang muss man immer leer lassen.
Dann kann man leicht hin und her umspulen, auch wieder mit Monofil unterfüttern, wenn vorne einiger Verlust entstanden ist.

Ich habe mir dazu ein Doppel-Rollenhalter-Brett gebaut, zwei alte Klapprollenhalter durchbohrt und aufgeschraubt, so dass ich von Rolle zu Rolle hin und her spulen kann.


----------



## alexpp (14. April 2019)

Im High-End-Spinnrollen Thread hatte @FCM-OLLI diesen Test verlinkt. Dem Autor traue ich nicht wirklich, aber die Climax mig8 sieht interessant aus. Ist günstiger als die Daiwa T8 Evo, ist einen Versuch wert und wird bei nächster Gelegenheit bestellt.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. April 2019)

Alexpp: google mal nach der Climax. 
Es gibt gute, sowie negative Stimmen in diversen Foren.

Hätte Interesse an der Sunline, aber finde keine Möglichkeit die in DUNKELGRÜN aus D zu bestellen, nur Orange und Hellgrün.

Zur JBraid: Luftknoten wäre natürlich doof, ich hätte mir, wenn, dann ne 0.16er oder sogar 0.14 geholt.


----------



## Mooskugel (14. April 2019)

Das was mir am meisten auf den Senkel geht, dass bei Tragkraft und Durchmesser irgendwelche Fantasiedaten angegeben werden. Man weiß nie was man gerade bekommt. Oft stimmen beide Angaben nicht. 

Ausnahmen bestätigen hier natürlich auch die Regel. Diese Ausnahmen gibt es aber im Hochpreis wie auch im Niedrigpreissegment.


----------



## alexpp (14. April 2019)

@FCM-OLLI
Die J-Braid ist halt eine sehr weiche Schnur, in ungünstigen Fällen können bei solchen Schnüren die Knoten schneller entstehen. Mit aktuellen Shimano Rollen wie Stradic und Sustain hatte ich mit Knoten überhaupt keine Probleme mehr gehabt.

Falls Du oft mit Hängern zu tun hast, wähle die Schnur nicht zu fein. Unter "9kg" würde ich auf keinen Fall gehen, bin selber meist mit "12kg" Schnüren unterwegs.

@Luis2001
Das ist echt ätzend. Z.B. ist die tatsächliche Tragkraft bei 12kg Markenschnüren bei etwa 7,5-10,5kg. Ab jetzt wird jede neue Schnur getestet und z.B. eine 12kg Schnur bei einem Ergebnis von unter 8,5kg sofort zurück geschickt.


----------



## Mooskugel (14. April 2019)

Es ist aber genauso bescheiden wenn die Tragkraft einigermaßen OK die Schnur dafür aber doppelt so dick ist.


----------



## alexpp (14. April 2019)

Das stimmt natürlich, der übliche Durchmesser sollte nicht zu sehr abweichen. Ich orientiere mich hauptsächlich nach der angegebenen Tragkraft und würde das jedem empfehlen. Die Schnüre sind so besser einschätzbar.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. April 2019)

Wenn die dunkelgrüne JBraid wirklich dünner sein soll als die anderen Farben, dann könnte man auch stärker wählen.

Aber gibt halt sehr gegensätzliche Aussagen, von "sehr dicke Schnur", bis eben "die Dunkelgrüne ist feiner".

Ist die Evo8 ihren Mehrpreis eigentlich wert der Erfahrung nach?
Kann einem eigentlich dann auch egal sein, wenn man schon sündhaft teure Rollen hat.


----------



## Uzz (14. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ab jetzt wird jede neue Schnur getestet und z.B. eine 12kg-Schnur bei einem Ergebnis von unter 8,5kg sofort zurück geschickt.


Wie testet du? Die 12kg beziehen sich sicherlich auf die lineare Tragkraft ohne Knoten. Wenn du 7 kg ermittelst, kann die 12kg-Angabe trotzdem stimmen. Die angegebenen 12 kg sind dann zwar irrelevant, aber nicht falsch.  Typischer Fall von fehlender, sinnvoller Standardisierung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. April 2019)

.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. April 2019)

Einsatzgebiet ist die Elbe auf Zander mit mittleren Gummis mit bis 21g-Kopf.

Ganz ehrlich: das mit dem Hängerlösen ist mir gleich, entweder ich kriege ihn durch Schnipsen frei oder er reißt eh ab, egal mit welcher Schnur.

Einfach in der Mitte durchreißen, zB beim Anbiss oder Werfen geht nat. garnicht. 

Mit geht es v.a. auch darum, dass die Schnur bei hinnehmbarer Tragkraft (sagen wir 9Kilo) nicht übermäßig dick ist, da ich sonst Nachteile bei seitlicher Strömung und eben auch Wind habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Also zu dem Thema Steine und Hänger:
Es geht schon, die Montage so stark zu machen, dass man sowohl Haken aufbiegen als auch den Bleikopf durchquetschen kann.

Ich habe das selbst in schwedischen Wasser mit viel schärferen Steinen als in unseren verbreiteten Kanalausbauten hinbekommen, und die Abrisse lassen sehr nach.
Vorfach allerdings Stahlvorfach-ummantelt und eine relativ dicke Schnur, Sigma Braid 012 , die real nachgemessen über 0,24mm liegt - genauen Wert weiß ich gerade nicht mehr.
Messen per elektronischer Schieblehre mit 2 Nachkommastellen und viel Geduld, damit kann man einen praktikablen Wert ermitteln.
Die Tragkraft reicht schon hin, wie alexpp oben schön beschrieb.
Der Stahl verhindert die Abkerbwirkung und selbst die Bleikugel läßt sich durch die Steinspalte hindurchtreiben und verformen, und das mit 23er Gummilatschen, allerdings leichte und damit kleine Köpfe bis 21g.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. April 2019)

Ist für mich persönlich einfach keine Option, vllt kriegt man wirklich paar Hänger so los, aber ich möchte kein "Abschleppseil".

Kann jemand was zu den realen Durchmessern der Evo8 sagen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2019)

Zur Evo kann ich dir leider nüscht sagen, hab sie nie benutzt.

Allerdings kann ich dir dennoch einen etwas anderen Vergleich geben, zwischen Sunline Super PE8 und Daiwa J-Braid x8.

Die J-Braid hab ich in 0,16 und 0,18...jeweils in darkgreen und auch chartreuse (jeweils beide Durchmesser).
die 0,16 wird mit 20lbs angegeben.
Die Sunline hab ich ebenfalls in 20lb.

Lege ich beide mal nebeneinander, ist die Sunline deutlich dicker, ich schätze sie auf etwa 0,25
Die J-Braid kommt der Angabe von 0,16 schon recht nah, die Tragkraft würde ich aber unter der Sunline ansiedeln.

Ich kann über beide Schnüre nicht viel meckern, mit der J-Braid hatte ich nur auf einer Rolle bisher wirkliche Probleme mit Luftknoten, und das war ne 2500er Ultegra.
Diese Rolle kam mit der Schnur einfach nicht klar, mit anderen Fabrikaten (auch dünnere) hingegen schon.
Ich benutze die J-Braid in dunkelgrün auch auf heavy Feederruten seit einigen Jahren problemlos...tolle Schnur zum guten Preis, die mich bis jetzt noch nicht enttäuscht hat.

Zum Spinnfischen würde ich bei der J-Braid nur ganz ungern unter 0,16 gehen, die Schnur ist sehr weich und neigt bei noch dünner womöglich dann auch stärker zu Luftknoten.
Jedenfalls ist sie deutlich dünner wie so manch andres Fabrikat. Die Tragkraft der 0,16er empfinde ich als völlig ausreichend zum Gufieren inner Elbe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Dein Tip mit 0.18 J-Braid x8 war jedenfalls goldrichtig!
Entspanntes angeln mit der grünen 0.18 und nur ganz geringe Wurfweitenverluste im Parallelwerfen beider Schnüre 0.16 0.18.
(Ansonsten zweimal ziemlich gleiche Combo und gleicher Köder)

Wobei ich die 0.16 vor den fiesen Freistil-Verschlaufungen hart auf Weite an radikal schnellen Spinnruten über Stunden gepeitscht habe, das ist nicht unbedingt der Normalfall bei anderem Angeln.

Dünnere als die vorhandene 0.16 werde ich für Weitwerfen jedenfalls nicht mehr einsetzen, und Neukauf nur 0.18.


Eine fremde Evo 8 im Parallelvergleich zu meiner JBraid erscheint mir viel stärker (schutz)beschichtet und steifer, wirft sich eher etwas lauter, wobei da nicht ganz gleiche aber sogar teurere Ringe im Spiel waren.
Optisch ist das von der Oberflächenglattheit und für mich in den Fingern nicht der große Unterschied. 
Die Haltbarkeit unter schlechten Wasserbedingungen (Sand,Schwebstoffe,Algen) mag aber besser sein, denn die JBraid x8 grün ist quasi offen, nimmt stark Wasser auf.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2019)

Zur viel gescholtenen Fireline...

die habe ich vor 11 Jahren(!) als 12er aufgespult. 2 x 135 m, also 4 Enden. Regelmäßig am Rhein gefischt und dazwischen 4 Monate täglich am Stück in Norwegen. Jetzt sind alle 4 Enden so verbraucht, dass ich sie ersetzen muss. Die Power Pro, in 9 kg,  hat alleine Norwegen, bei gleichem Verschleiß, nicht überlebt. Ausgefranst, wie ein Kälberstrick. Die Daiwa als 10er J-8x Braid hält jetzt das dritte Jahr tadellos dem Rhein stand. 

Die Farben gehen bei allen Leinen ziemlich schnell stiften. Aber was dann übrig bleibt, tut es allemal. Neue Schnur kaufe ich prinzipiell nur nach Anfassen und ohne das Etikett zu lesen. Diskussionen über Durchmesser und vermeintliche Tragkräfte sind doch etwas für die Schonzeit, damit die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## alexpp (14. April 2019)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sollte das Vorfach und Hauptschnur mind. 6kg aushalten, um bei Hängern das Ganze öfter retten zu können. Mit einer 9kg J-Braid wird das schon eng, hier muss man eine gute erwischen, wiederum nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es bei gleichen Schnüren Schwankungen.

Wird z.B. mit FC geangelt, gibt im Optimalfall nach mind. 6kg Belastung erst der Knoten beim Karabiner nach. Schlagschnurknoten (in meinem Fall Clinch) sollte etwas mehr aushalten.

Zu den Durchmessern. Mit einem guten Messschieber:
J-Braid x8  0,16/9kg -> 0,15-0,20mm (meine dunkelgrüne ist minimal schmaler mit weniger Tragkraft)
J-Braid x8  0,18/12kg -> 0,21-0,26
T8 Evo       0,14/10,2kg -> 0,17-0,21mm
T8 Evo       0,16/12,2kg -> 0,20-0,24mm

Bei stark beschichteten Schnüren sollte man natürlich die Beschichtung nicht vergessen, die macht die Schnur etwas dicker oder weniger Tragkraft. 



Uzz schrieb:


> Wie testet du? Die 12kg beziehen sich sicherlich auf die lineare Tragkraft ohne Knoten. Wenn du 7 kg ermittelst, kann die 12kg-Angabe trotzdem stimmen. Die angegebenen 12 kg sind dann zwar irrelevant, aber nicht falsch.  Typischer Fall von fehlender, sinnvoller Standardisierung.



Ich teste mit einer vernünftigen Kofferwaage. Schneide jeweils 40cm Schnur ab, verwende nicht zu kleine, glatte Knotenlosverbinder (zuletzt Balzer XL). Vor dem Zerreißen werden sie paar Mal ins Wasser getaucht.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. April 2019)

Gibt es keine 8xBraid die einigermaßen erträglichen Durchmesser bei 9Kilo Tragkraft hat, keine Massen an Wasser aufnimmt und nicht sofort Luftknoten bildet? 

Den Preis jetzt mal beiseite gelassen.


----------



## alexpp (14. April 2019)

Probiere mal die T8 Evo mit 10,2 kg, könnte ein guter Kompromiss sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. April 2019)

[


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Ich habe 2 grüne PowerPro US-Orginal, bestellt bei Scissortails, einmal 15lbs und einmal 8lbs.
Dass das dieselbe Schnurmarke sein soll, glaubt man kaum. Die eine eine Seil, dick, reißt alles raus - aber selber nicht ab.
Die andere spindeldürr, sehr wenig kompakt in der Flechtung, und Kunstköder-Bergen ist damit nicht sonderlich erfolgreich.
Die Tagkraftangabe suggeriert aber nur einen Unterschied unter Faktor 2 und demzufolge einen Durchmesserunterschied unter Faktor 1,4.
Das ist aber beim Angeln nicht so ...

Ich sehe auch mit dem Angelwasser wichtige Unterschiede:
Meerwasser oder Süßwasser, Hochsee oder Küste, Watt oder Waten, sandig oder Schwebkörper wie in den großen Strömen häufig, oder sehr algig, eben belastetes Wasser oder sauber klar. Hab ich Steine überall, oder relativ sauberes Wasser mit Sandgrund.

Ich angele zeitweise und am liebsten in rohem Trinkwasser, da stellen sich einige Fragen zum Schnurverschleiß gar nicht, passiert praktisch nichts.
Woanders mit Schmodder auf dem Wasser kann man dem Farbabrieb direkt zusehen.

Ich habe für mich einen wichtigen Faktor in dem Eindringen des Wassers samt Schwebkörpern in die (Geflecht-)Schnur festgemacht.
Hier sind Versiegelungen deutlich im Vorteil, diese bringen aber mehr Durchmesser oder weniger Tragkraft pro gegebenen Durchmesser.
Außerdem erzeugen sie gerne zusätzliche Geräusche bis hin zum quietschen oder kreischen.

Wenn man beides im Angebot hat, und die freie Wahl, dann ist das bestens!

Bei Monofil konnte ich über die Jahre mal 2 Schnüre ergattern, die letztlich aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen sollten (Dupont USA) und mußten, die eine die Snap Triton Hecht grün hochglanz, die andere die Dreamtackle Super Touch grün matt.  Zebco hat Snap danach übernommen, erstmal war die Zebco Triton dann sogar gleich.
Die Sichtbarkeit war bei der matten weitaus geringer, sie wurde effektiv günstiger angeboten. Und altert im Einsatz relativ schnell, rauh und spröde werden und so.
Die Haltbarkeit in fiesem Einsatz über Stock und Stein bei der glänzend glatten aber weitaus besser, kaum kaputt zu bekommen. Aktuell nur von einer anderen übertroffen.
Ich habe beide mehr als 5 Jahre benutzt und war im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten zufrieden, tolle Schnüre - wenn man sie richtig einsetzt.

Heute fürs Spinnfischen u.a. lieber besonders dehnarme Monofile, das ist ein Killerkriterium.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. April 2019)

[


----------



## Andal (14. April 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ebenso alles persönliche Erfahrungen...



Ja klar. Sonst könnten wir der Reihe nach die Werbetexte reinkopieren und aus die Maus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. April 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. April 2019)

[


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Die Powerpro unter 0,15mm ist


Hast Du Produkt aus DE oder US betrachtet? Meine US 15lbs soll nach einigen Aussagen und Vergleichslisten eine 0.19mm DE sein.
So schlimm platt finde ich die 15lbs gar nicht. Die 8lbs jedoch ist sehr unförmig geraten; dazu passt wohl deine Aussage.

Die 15lbs hält eben wirklich gut durch unter hoher notwendiger Zuglast, was mir beim dauernden Künstköderbergen (Süßwasser, viele Pflanzen, Holz, paar Steine) wirklich sehr wichtig ist.
Am unangenehmsten finde ich ihre Rubbeligkeit und damit Lautheit, das ist negativ.
Aber bei Großwobbler zwischen die Kräuter schmeißen macht sie ihren Job.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. April 2019)

.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Jau, das kenne ich von mehreren "platten", die sind wenn der Abrieb ungleichmäßig drauf gekommen ist und geweißt hat, schon als unterschiedlich farbige Ringelspiralen gut zu erkennen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Da geht es doch schon los, die J-Braid als 0,15 ist in Übersee eine 10lbs und die sunline kommt eben auch von da. Das ist alles nicht vergleichbar und vor allem nicht realistisch. 20lbs trägt die 0,23er und dann bist Du auch wieder bei ähnlichen Durchmessern. Die Referenz ist für mich immer noch die Stroft R die trägt z.B. als 0,15 mm 4,5 kg und liegt damit genau da, wo auch die modernen 8-fachen real liegen.
> Die größere Steifheit der T8 ist für mich genau der Vorteil gegenüber der J-Braid, damit funktioniert die sogar als 0,12er auf meiner Caldia, die mit der J-Braid gar nicht wollte. Mir ist sowieso der Vorteil einer so extrem weichen und ziemlich locker geflochtenen Schnur immer noch nicht klar, macht wenn der Rest nicht passt nur Probleme.



Natürlich ist das nicht alles vergleichbar.
Im Endeffekt kannste rein gar nüscht vergleichen, außer vielleicht die Farbe. 
Der Rest ist doch alles nur aus dem Fantasieland mehr oder weniger.
Durchmesser kannste nicht richtig messen, Tragkräfte messen macht nur Sinn wenn du mal paar 100 Versuche damit machst, und dann müssen die auch noch ziemlich gleich laufen, was du schlichtweg vergessen kannst, da kein Labor zur Verfügung. Zudem gemessene Tragkräfte dann auch kaum Aussagekraft haben, denn niemand bringt solche Kräfte jemals über ne Spinnrute rüber.
Die Messungen sind nur was für die Statistik, haben mit der Angelpraxis aber nicht viel zu tun.
Folglich kannste nur per Augenschein, Gefühl und Praxiserfahrung entscheiden, ob was taugt oder eben nicht. Und dann isses halt auch nur persönliches Empfinden, das kann beim Angler nebenan aufgrund unterschiedlichem Equip, unterschiedliche Methode und Technik, Gewässer usw. vollkommen ins Gegenteil tendieren.

Es gibt nunmal keine Pauschallösung bei Schnüren, gabs bei Mono schon nicht und wirds auch bei Geflecht nie geben.
Da muß sich jeder eben selbst durchwurschteln.





bastido schrieb:


> Ebenso alles persönliche Erfahrungen, ich habe seit 10!!! Jahren noch die erste Füllung 30lbs Powerpro auf der Avet



Ist auch eigentlich gar kein Problem für Geflecht 10 Jahre durchzuhalten, natürlich auch etwas abhängig wo man fischt und wie man sie belastet. Allerdings ist auch nicht jedes Geflecht für alles geeignet.
Ich nehm auch keine J-Braid auf den Welsmontagen, da genügt mir seit Jahren die einfache Power Pro.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Ich finde die "Eimer"-Tests für den Anfang und vorab gar nicht so schlecht, effektiv und machbar.
Reißt es, ist es zu schwach.
Hält es, ist es ausreichend.
Ob es noch mehr halten könnte - egal.

Für schweres Angeln mit der ganzen Combo und dem ganzen Angler als Heber, hat man "all inclusive".

Fürs leichte wie Stippfischen oder UL-Spinning teste ich die Vorfächer auf gelungene Knoten an der jeweiligen Schnur, vor allem bei neuer Schnur.
Sowas reicht jedenfalls für eine Schnur-Entscheidung pro oder contra.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. April 2019)

.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. April 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Die Powerpro unter 0,15mm ist platt wie eine Flunder und für mich eine der schlechtesten Schnüre ever. Deshalb kann ich nur immer wieder sagen, die Schnur muss in der Gesamtheit ihrer Eigenschaften zu den sonstigen Bedingungen passen.



Ich hatte die PP in 0,15mm die letzten Jahre auf meiner Aspire, in grün (falls da Unterschiede sind).

Die Schnur ist wirklich ziemlich platt und auch relativ laut in den Ringen, was bei einer herkömmlichen Geflocht. aber ja normal ist.

Das Aufnehmen von Wasser war auch nach 2, 3 Jahren eher wenig, meinem Gefühl nach.

Perücken gab es aber ziemlich oft, aber eben wegen zu leichten Ködern / Zug - diese Knoten ließen sich aber mit Geduld immer wieder lösen, auch festere - OHNE dass die Schur dabei je gerissen ist.

Abrisse bei Bissen, Würfen gab es einige Male, allerdings weil die Schnur höchstwahrscheinlich durch Hinternisse vorher beschädigt wurde.

Ansich war die PP ganz solide. Ein Vergleich zu 8-Braids ist bei mir eben noch nicht vorhanden. Wer weiß, vllt. wird das ganze sogar eher eine Verschimm-Besserung.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. April 2019)

--


----------



## alexpp (14. April 2019)

In allem kann ich @Bimmelrudi nicht zustimmen. Ich brauche nun mal die stärkere Schnur fürs Hänger lösen. Im Dunklen manchmal mehrmals je 2 Knoten zu binden macht nicht wirklich Spaß.

Und wenn ich die neuen Schnüre versuche immer gleich und mind. 3 Mal zu zerreißen, macht dieser direkte Vergleich für mich durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Wurmbaader (14. April 2019)

Ich hab mich bei Schnüren irgendwann auf Stroft eingeschossen. Bei meinen  einfachen Knotenzugversuchen kam ich immer wieder auf Werte die ich für mich ok. fand und das über verschiedene Schnüre und Durchmesser auf ca. 80 bis 90% von den angegebenen Tragkräften. Hauptsächlich gibt das mir ein gutes Gefühl und passt so für mich.


----------



## geomujo (14. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> In allem kann ich @Bimmelrudi nicht zustimmen. Ich brauche nun mal die stärkere Schnur fürs Hänger lösen. Im Dunklen manchmal mehrmals je 2 Knoten zu binden macht nicht wirklich Spaß.
> 
> Und wenn ich die neuen Schnüre versuche immer gleich und mind. 3 Mal zu zerreißen, macht dieser direkte Vergleich für mich durchaus Sinn.


Hänger lösen? Die Tragkraft müsste tw. über 100kg wachsen um das Hindernis, welches zum Hänger führt auch zu beseitigen. Manchmal reichen nicht mal die. Hänger löst man nicht über die Tragkraft der Schnur. Entfweder man findet sich mit ab oder verbringt 30% der Angelzeit mit Schnurschnippsen ;-)

Zum Thema gute Schnur:
Nachdem ich mir die Sunline gekauft hab, wollte ich noch die Spiderwire stealth smooth 8 braid abangeln bevor ich die neue aufspule. Aber das dauert deutlich länger als erwartet. Die Spiderwire ist für das Geld was verlangt wird für mich derzeit die mit dem besten PL-Verhältnis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Hänger lösen? Die Tragkraft müsste tw. über 100kg wachsen um das Hindernis, welches zum Hänger führt auch zu beseitigen.


Wie kommst Du darauf, woran soll diese Kraft wirken?

Ich muss den Einkaufwagen, Baumast oder gleich halben Baum nicht immer rausziehen 
Wobei auch schon öfter passiert, dickste "Fänge" aus Einschlammungen rausgebracht mit über 70kg an Land, jedenfalls schwerer als ich.

Einmal ist der Ankerpunkt der Haken, dann evtl. Bleikopf oder Wobblerschaufel oder derart im Klemmkontakt.
Das läßt sich ziemlich gut ausprobieren und auch erprobt handhaben, wenn ein starker Haken am Jig und dieser mit der Netto-Schnurkraft aufbiegbar, dann kommt der Köder auch wieder raus.
Bei Wobblern hängen allermeist 1-2 Flunken von einem Drilling, geht noch leichter zu biegen oder brechen.
Blei ist recht gut verformbar, und Wobblerschaufeln kanten sich aus, oder kürzen sich eben, alles nicht unmöglich mit einer stabilen Anbindung.

Viel mehr Probleme machen einem Kerbwirkungen auf Schnur/Vorfach/Anbindung, da ist ein Stein oder rostiger Stahl meist schon zuviel und raspelt die Verbindung ab.
Deswegen dann sehr stabiles Hardmono oder besser gleich Stahl stabil, wo es denn passt.
Sonst verliert man mit typischen feinen Barsch- und Zandermontagen den Kampf von vorne herein, wenn es richtig zwischen Steinen etc. hängt.


----------



## Bilch (14. April 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast Du Produkt aus DE oder US betrachtet? Meine US 15lbs soll nach einigen Aussagen und Vergleichslisten eine 0.19mm DE sein.



Was meinst Du, ist die PP aus der USA wirklich besser als in der EU? Ein Freund von mir behauptet nämlich, dass die PP auf dem Europäischen Markt bedeutend schlechter ist, bzw. überhaupt nicht die eine und dieselbe Schnur ist - und bestellt alle seine Schnüre direkt aus der USA.


----------



## Mooskugel (14. April 2019)

Das kann natürlich sein, aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, dass es verschiedene Qualitäten gibt. Fakt ist, dass die Angaben zur Tragfähigkeit deutlich realistischer sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, ist die PP aus der USA wirklich besser als in der EU?


Ich habe keinen direkten Vergleich US<->DE, weil ich nur die US Schnüre von Scissortails bekommen habe, und viele der zeitgleich immer wieder berichteten Power-Pro Probleme konnte ich mit meinen Schnüren auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe danach andere Schnüre wie Spiderwire Stealth und Gigafish Powerline u.a. probiert
Faktisch war es selbst im AB auch belegt, dass es Clones/Fälschungen der PowerPro gab, die einige bekommen hatten.


----------



## jkc (15. April 2019)

Moin, ich fische seit vielen Jahren die Power Pro von 8 bis 60Lbs aus  USA und Deutschland und für mich sind das die gleichen Schnüre.
Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. April 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ist in Übersee eine 15lbs Schnur und trägt 6,8kg, damit liegst Du was das betrifft genau richtig für Deine Zander.



Nur gibt es die Daiwa Tournament Evo gar nicht in Übersee....die müssen mit J-Braid auskommen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. April 2019)

.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. April 2019)

Sogesehen haste natürlich Recht. Bin eher von Amerika ausgegangen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. April 2019)

Meine meist genutzte bleibt wohl die normale Power Pro.
Ja sie ist etwas rauh, nicht superleise, durchschnittlich farbecht,l aber das stört mich überhaupt nicht, da das für mich keine Kaufkriterien sind!
Sie muss halten (Durchmesser sollte halbwegs zur Tragkraft passen), kompatibel zu versch. Stationärrollen sein(geringe Drallneigung), eine gewisse Abriebfestigkeit aufweisen und bezahlbar sein. Das macht die Power Pro meiner Meinung in Summe hervorragend, auch reißt sie nicht unerwartet(wie ich es von einer Spiderwire Code Red kenne).
Für Bootsangelei, Freiwasser und Ultralight geht für mich nix über die Stroft GTP - Schnüre(fische davon meist die GTP-E in lachsorange).


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> piderwire Stealth und Gigafish Powerline u.a. probiert
> Faktisch war es selbst im AB auch belegt, dass es Clones/Fälschungen der PowerPro gab, die einige bekommen hatten.




Gab es auch einen Trööt zu:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/gefaelschte-power-pro.252349/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2019)

Genau der hat hier gefehlt!


----------



## FCM-OLLI (2. Mai 2019)

Hatte mir vor 3 Wochen die Daiwa Tournament 8 bestellt, 150m haben auf die Stella 4000 SFE wie Arsch auf Eimer gepasst, ohne unterfüttern. Hat beim Aufspulen ganz schön an den Fingern gefärbt, aber was soll's.

Bisher 2 Tage gefischt. macht einen guten Eindruck bisher. Meine erste 8er. Ich berichte weiter.


----------



## Bilch (3. Mai 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Hatte mir vor 3 Wochen die Daiwa Tournament 8 bestellt, 150m haben auf die Stella 4000 SFE wie Arsch auf Eimer gepasst, ohne unterfüttern. Hat beim Aufspulen ganz schön an den Fingern gefärbt, aber was soll's.
> 
> Bisher 2 Tage gefischt. macht einen guten Eindruck bisher. Meine erste 8er. Ich berichte weiter.


Was für ein Seil hast Du den bestellt, dass Du nicht unterfüttern musstest?


----------



## alexpp (3. Mai 2019)

Hatte mich auch gewundert, aber diese ältere Stella hat eine flachere Spule.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (3. Mai 2019)

0,14er.


----------



## Mike- (16. Juni 2019)

Hi,

die Balzer Iron Line 8fach hat noch keiner getestet?

Ich bin nach lesen des Threads und  "welche Schnur zählt zu den besten" noch verwirrter als vorher und weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll.

Demnächst fische ich ein bisschen am Bodenseeufer und an Bagger/Naturseen mit 5-25Hektar, teilweise sind sie gut verkrautet. Als Kombi habe ich mir die ProRex S Spin 15-50g und die dazugehörige ProRex LT 3000CXH rausgesucht. Ich habe 9 Jahre nicht gefischt, damals mit der gelben PowerPro.

Ich dachte die 8fach Schnüre sind aktuell das Non Plus Ultra.


----------



## alexpp (16. Juni 2019)

Mit den Daiwa Schnüren machst Du nichts verkehrt. Die T8 Evo ist schon ne sehr gute Schnur. Wenn das PLV im Vordergrund steht, dann halt die J-Braid.


----------



## Mike- (16. Juni 2019)

Edit: Ja die T8 Evo geht gerade noch. Ich habe mich verschaut, dachte die sei billiger als die Balzer IronLine. 

Was nehme ich für eine Tragkraft ? Ich dachte erst 8-9kg, oder doch etwas mehr?

Puh, dann brauche ich noch ein FC Vorfach für Barsche & für Hecht will ich Titan testen. Beim letzten mal fischen ist mir im Drill das Stahlvorfach gerissen.


----------



## alexpp (16. Juni 2019)

Die Balzer IronLine hatte ich leider noch nie gehabt, die J-Braid kostet um die 13€ und für den Preis kann man echt nicht meckern.


----------



## Bilch (16. Juni 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Edit: Ja die T8 Evo geht gerade noch. Ich habe mich verschaut, dachte die sei billiger als die Balzer IronLine.
> 
> Was nehme ich für eine Tragkraft ? Ich dachte erst 8-9kg, oder doch etwas mehr?
> 
> Puh, dann brauche ich noch ein FC Vorfach für Barsche & für Hecht will ich Titan testen. Beim letzten mal fischen ist mir im Drill das Stahlvorfach gerissen.



Warum Titan? Wenn das einmal passiert, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Stahl an sich schlecht ist.


----------



## Mike- (17. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß, je nach Köder ist Titan auch nicht zu gebrauchen. Das mit den Stahlvorfächern verschiebe ich auf nächste Woche, beim normalen 1x7 Stahlvorfach werde ich wieder das Pike Wire von Drennan nehmen.

Ich bin mir gerade unschlüssig ob ich die Daiwa J-Braid in 9kg oder 12kg nehmen soll (50g Rute). Der Warenkorb explodiert, also doch die billigere Schnur... xD

Edit: Im Zweifel lieber die mit 12kg. Am Bodensee gibt es viel flaches Ufer, da muss ich weit werfen.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (17. Juni 2019)

Über die J-Braid gibt es zwar viele gute/neutrale Stimmen, aber auch auffällig viele negative Stimmen. Gerade was zB Perückenbildung angeht oder Haltbarkeit der Schnur.

Ich würde nicht am falschen Ende sparen und gleich die Daiwa Tournament kaufen.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (17. Juni 2019)

-


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juni 2019)

Je mehr etwas benutzt wird, um so mehr hat man auch positive wie negative Meinungen über das Produkt.
Findet man über bestimmte Produkte so gut wie nix (in beiderlei Sinn), dann ist das entweder nen Ladenhüter oder wird hierzulande kaum vermarktet.
Ich mach mir über letzteres eher meine Gedanken wie über ein Produkt, über das ich lesen kann bis zum Abwinken.
Schnüre sind nunmal Verbrauchsartikel und Massenware, egal ob billig oder teuer.

Für Otto-normal-Angler langt nen Geflecht die nächsten 5 Jahre problemlos, eher länger.


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Gerade was zB Perückenbildung angeht


Ich finde, das kann nur recht subjektiv beurteilt werden. 
Ist die Spule zu voll oder die Schnur darauf bescheiden aufgespult oder werden sehr leichte Köder verwendet und die Schnur dadurch nicht wieder stramm genug eingeholt, kommt es schnell mal zur Perückenbildung. Auch bei anderen Leinen.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> egal ob billig oder teuer.


Eben.


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Über die J-Braid gibt es zwar viele gute/neutrale Stimmen, aber auch auffällig viele negative Stimmen.


Hier doch genauso.


FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> und gleich die Daiwa Tournament kaufen.


Aber auch zu anderen Leinen
Die einen haben Probleme mit einer WFT, die anderen loben sie zum Himmel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Je mehr etwas benutzt wird, um so mehr hat man auch positive wie negative Meinungen über das Produkt.


Die Sache ist doch recht einfach, wie du die Grenze bei der J-Braid x8 genau festgestellt hast  ,
und ich in Extremweitspinnpeitschanwendungen ausprobierterweise nun genauso:  die 0.16 J-Braid x8 (dk.grün) ist noch zu dünn und weich, eine Stufe dicker ist sie stressfrei, was Schläufchen, Knötchen, Überschläge, Tüdelchen betrifft, also ab da als erfreulich sicher einzustufen!  Der Preis ist eh gleich.

Außerdem fällt die J-Braid x8 sowieso ziemlich dünn und Durchmesser-maßhaltig aus.

MERKREGEL: 
Wer superdünnen Spinnwebenkram auswählt, aufspult und dauernd überdehnt, quält und hastig benutzt, wird mit unerfreulichen Vorkommnissen   auf seiner Wurfrolle bestraft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juni 2019)

Richtig...hab die 0.16 und auch die 0.18 nun schon einige Jahre im Einsatz, muß aber hinzufügen, das sie nicht auf kleinen Rollen wie für Spinnruten üblich verwendet werden.
Vielmehr sind sie auf großspuligen Rollen wie zb meine Ultegras zum Feedern, da macht auch die 0.16 bisher überhaupt keine Mucken.

Ich hatte die 0.16 vor 2 Jahren auch mal kurze Zeit auf ner Spinnrolle...das war gar nix, selbst mit großen 5er Mepps gab es öfter mal schicke Schlaufenbildung.
Mag sein das es an der Rolle lag, hab da durchaus Kandidaten die nicht jedes Geflecht mögen, aber zum Spinnangeln würd ich die J-Braid nicht mehr unter 0.18 nehmen.
Selbst die 0.18 ist verdammt dünn, deutlich dünner wie vergleichbare Angaben anderer Anbieter. 
Ich find die Schnur nachwievor sehr gut, zu dem Preis bekommt man kaum Vergleichbares.


----------



## Mike- (24. Juni 2019)

Ich habe die 12,5kg J-Braid x8 auf meine ProRex X LT 3000 gespult, es gab weder Perrücken noch sonstige Probleme bei meinem ersten Angelausflug.
***********************

Ich überlege seit Tagen ein FC/HM Vorfach für die Barschpirsch am Bodensee zu kaufen (wir haben Hechte im See), aber ich weiß nicht welche Größe. Oder soll ich trotz des sehr klaren Wassers mit einem dünnen Stahlvorfach fischen?


Die Tage konnte ich an unserer Hafeneinfahrt bis auf den Grund schauen, das sind mindestens 5m.


Edit: Funktioniert das C-Rig noch mit dünnem Stahl oder Flexonit? Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht auch wenn die Hechtgefahr an manchen Spots sehr gering ist, aber ich würde mich zu tode ärgern wenn dann doch einer dran hängt und das FC/HM Vorfach abreisst.

Durch die Hersteller Artikel bin ich hin & her gerissen. Stahl = keine Barsche, FC = Hechte verangeln, so und jetzt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich überlege seit Tagen ein FC/HM Vorfach für die Barschpirsch am Bodensee zu kaufen (wir haben Hechte im See), aber ich weiß nicht welche Größe. Oder soll ich trotz des sehr klaren Wassers mit einem dünnen Stahlvorfach fischen?


Sehr effektiv vereinfacht kann man sagen: Du brauchst eh beides, du kommst nicht drum herum.
Regel-Nr.1: Wenn ein Hecht an den Barschköder mit FC geht, dann weiß man, sie sind aktiv und wechselt den Stahl ein.
Anderherum am immer-trotzig Stahl keine Barsche zu fangen ist eben auch doof.
Die Dicke FC/HM wird überbewertet, 100% durchbeißsicher ist das unter 1mm eh nicht. Wenn es ein HM-Seil ist, ist das auch je nach Wassersichtigkeit sehr auffällig und wird keine Barsche bringen.
Also wirst du bei feinem Klarwasserfischen eh mit dem dünnsten FC angeln wollen, was keine Abrisse bei Hängern und Fisch produziert. (mal um 0.25mm für den Start)
Dünn(st)e Stahlvorfächer handhabungssicher und haltbar einzusetzen ist nicht ganz einfach, da muss man üben. Mit Knickschwächung oder angeschabt sind die auch nicht mehr viel wert für den Großhecht.
Die feine Angelei ist grundsätzlich aufwendiger als die grobe, was Präzision, Materialaufwand und Abrisse betrifft.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juni 2019)

Am Bodensee ist es ziemlich schwierig, mit Ködern unter 5cm am Dropshot angel ich zuverlässig an den Hechten vorbei, dafür sind die Barsche im Schnitt ziemlich kurz. Auf größere Köder beißen die besseren Barsche, aber auch die Hechte. Das macht nur mit Stahl Sinn. Die Barsche sind aber sehr vorfachscheu, weshalb ich mit den Montagen generell sehr wenige Bisse habe. Im flachen und klaren Wasser ist ein Stahlvorfach an manchen Tagen ein Garant dafür, gar nichts zu fangen, auch keine Hechte.


----------



## Guinst (25. Juni 2019)

Also ich benutze die 0.13er J-Braid X8 auf meiner Spinnrolle und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme. 
Tragkraft ist real etwa 4,5 kg am Knoten was mir mit der leichten Spinnrute locker ausreicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2019)

Wäre informativ, wenn du ^ dazu angeben kannst was du mit der Combo machst, zwischen Nahdistanz oder extremer Weite und verschiedenen Ködergewichten und Wasserwiderständen beim Einzug herrscht schon ein großer Unterschied was das Wohlverhalten und die Tüdelneigung betrifft.

Ich setze auch einige eher unschöne Dünnschnüre ein, fürs L/UL Angeln fast unverzichtbar, bin mir da aber den Schnurverträglichkeitsgrenzen bewußt und setze die nur noch so ein, dass es störungsfrei abgeht.


----------



## Mike- (26. Juni 2019)

Hi, Danke Ihr 2 für eure Antworten.
Ja ich weiß @Laichzeit, in meinem einzigen Jahr war ich ca 25x am See und bin 25x geschneidert (2-3 Fehlbisse). Die halbe Zeit habe ich damit verbracht eine der wenigen guten Uferstellen zu finden (von Langenargen bis Überlingen), die andere Hälfte hing ich in Bäumen fest oder im Gestrüp unter Wasser.  Das fehlende Phosphat im Wasser macht die Angelei nicht besser (Stand 2015 ~4mg/L).

Gestern habe ich sämtliches Material für das Cheburashka Rig gekauft, dazu einige Bony Shaker, Komodow Claw, Komodo Shads & zuletzt die Lieblingsköder in mindestens 4-5 Farben. Die Farbauswahl habe ich stark vernachlässigt, Uli Beyers UV/Fluoreszenz Videos haben mir ein wenig die Augen geöffnet, auch im Bezug auf klares & trübes Wasser an sonnigen und dunklen Tagen.

Bevor ich FC in Drahtstärke aufziehe nutze ich lieber ein Stahlvorfach mit 4kg. Ich bestelle jetzt zwei Stahlvorfächer in 4-5kg und eins mit 9-10kg, meine J-Braid x8 hat 12,5kg/0,18mm. Dazu nehme ich ein gutes FC, auch wenn es teuer ist liebäugle ich mit dem 0,24-0,26mm FC1 (5,2kg/6,3kg). 

Edit: Was würdet Ihr beim FC empfehlen? Beim Stahl nehme ich das von Drennan.


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Juni 2019)

3 Stahlvorfächer sind aber bissel wenig. Paar Hänger und du hast nichts mehr...


----------



## jkc (26. Juni 2019)

Wollte sinngemäß gleiches schreiben, mir war aber zu warm.
Langfristig geht kein Weg am Vorfacheigenbau vorbei...


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juni 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Hi, Danke Ihr 2 für eure Antworten.
> Ja ich weiß @Laichzeit, in meinem einzigen Jahr war ich ca 25x am See und bin 25x geschneidert (2-3 Fehlbisse). Die halbe Zeit habe ich damit verbracht eine der wenigen guten Uferstellen zu finden (von Langenargen bis Überlingen), die andere Hälfte hing ich in Bäumen fest oder im Gestrüp unter Wasser.  Das fehlende Phosphat im Wasser macht die Angelei nicht besser (Stand 2015 ~4mg/L).



Ich hab auch eine Weile gebraucht, den See zu knacken. Die Nährstoffe sind im Bodensee ziemlich ungleich verteilt. Der hohe See über der Sprungschicht ist um die jetzige Zeit quasi frei von Phosphat (<1µg/l), da die Algen alles aufzehren. Die Barsche kommen zu der Zeit ans Ufer und fressen hauptsächlich ihre eigene Brut, kleine Flohkrebse und ein paar Weißfische. Das Futterangebot ist dort viel größer und die Barschmägen meistens gut gefüllt, deshalb sind die Barsche so misstrauisch und wählerisch, was die Köder angeht. 
Normalerweise fange ich mit Dropshot an, zwei schlanke ca. 5 cm Köder, die Montage ist dabei recht kurz, vielleicht 20 cm zum Blei und 30 cm Abstand zwischen den Ködern. Damit kannst Du die Barsche suchen, da die kleineren gerne mal dran zupfen, ab und zu bleiben sie natürlich hängen. Sind die Fische gefunden, versuche ich die größeren Barsche mit größeren Ködern abzugreifen. 
Ersteres funktioniert eigentlich ganz zuverlässig, aber nicht immer. Größere Barsche abzugreifen ist aber echt schwierig, weil sie häufig einfach nicht am Platz sind. Ab 25 cm Länge ist der Bestand ohnehin ziemlich dünn.


----------



## Mike- (26. Juni 2019)

Ah das wird in Mikrogramm gemessen, grins.  

Okay, um die Fische zu finden hätte ich eher auf das Texas oder Cheburashka Rig zurückgegriffen, aber ich muss mich erst einfinden, für mich ist das alles sehr neu. 2010 & aktuell habe ich mich zwar gut eingelesen, aber insgesamt nur 20 Stunden gejiggt & einen Tag DropShot am flachen Ufer, lol... 

@Laichzeit von welchem Hersteller ist dein Fluorcarbon? Das FC1 muss nicht unbedingt sein, bei Unwissenheit neige ich häufig dazu hochpreisig einzukaufen.


----------



## alexpp (26. Juni 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> ...@Laichzeit von welchem Hersteller ist dein Fluorcarbon? Das FC1 muss nicht unbedingt sein, bei Unwissenheit neige ich häufig dazu hochpreisig einzukaufen.



Ich verwende gerne Shimano Aspire. Mit diesem FC bekomme ich den verbesserten Clinchknoten meist sauber hin, was für die Tragkraft wichtig ist. Mit dem Climax Select habe ich mehr Probleme.


----------



## Mike- (7. Juli 2019)

Ich habe die Tage meine letzten Angelaktivitäten Revue passieren lassen. Die Fangausbeute war bis auf das fischen auf Forellen im Bach immer schlecht.
Die Köder und Farbauswahl wurde meinerseits stark vernachlässigt, das es aber auch an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur liegen könnte habe ich bis jetzt nicht in Betracht gezogen.
Meint Ihr ein Umstieg auf FC/Mono würde helfen (Stahl/Titan Leader bei Hechtgefahr ist natürlich Pflicht), Geflochtene ist ja generell etwas lauter und sorgt auch unter Wasser für starke Verwirbelungen, was sagt Ihr zu dem Thema?

Ich brauche sowieso eine dünnere Schnur für meine 15-50g Rute, die 12,5kg J-Braid ist etwas zu heftig. 
Stahlvorfach habe ich gekauft in 5 Größen von 5-13kg, inklusive 2 Sorten Knot 2 Kinky Titan.


----------



## jkc (8. Juli 2019)

Moin Mike, lass Dich nicht verrückt machen. Ich habe noch keinen Fisch mit der Spinnrute gefangen den die geflochtene Schnur gestört hat.
Soll heißen, wenn da überhaubt ein Einfluss ist, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, liegt der im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Fangentscheidend in ganz anderer Größenordnung ist wo und wann, allenfalls noch das Ködermuster (Typ, Größe, Laufverhalten), alles andere ist mehr oder weniger von Spielerei bis Aberglaube.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juli 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Meint Ihr ein Umstieg auf FC/Mono würde helfen (Stahl/Titan Leader bei Hechtgefahr ist natürlich Pflicht), Geflochtene ist ja generell etwas lauter und sorgt auch unter Wasser für starke Verwirbelungen, was sagt Ihr zu dem Thema?
> 
> Ich brauche sowieso eine dünnere Schnur



Das Scheuchen der Schnur ist schon stark von etlichen Faktoren abhängig, und der allerwichtigste ist die Sichtigkeit des Wassers verbunden mit Sonne, also starker Sonneneinstrahlung.
Da hat man aber mit allem leicht Probleme, ist dann eben supersichtbar und jeder Fisch mit nur einer Hakenerfahrung kann das nicht übersehen.
Also eh schlechte Fangbedingungen für den Kunstköderangler.

Dünne unauffällige Dyneemaschnur (von ca. 5kg) ist da schon eine der besten Möglichkeiten.

Am leichtesten umzusetzen: Nicht bei klarem Himmel und planer Einstrahlung losgehen ...

(Trifft also die Schönwetterangler immer am drastischten )


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Juli 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> @Laichzeit von welchem Hersteller ist dein Fluorcarbon? Das FC1 muss nicht unbedingt sein, bei Unwissenheit neige ich häufig dazu hochpreisig einzukaufen.



Gerade erst gesehen. Ich hab FC und Mono von verschiedenen Herstellern und keine persönliche Favoriten. Meiner Meinung macht das am Fangerfolg wenig aus. Wichtig ist, dass die Schnur gut knotbar und klar ist, das bekommt man oft schon für wenig Geld.


----------



## Mike- (14. Juli 2019)

Ich habe jetzt die dunkelgrüne Tournament Evo in 8,6kg gekauft (22Cent/m bei GermanTackle).
Laut dem Stroft Tragkrafttest entsprechen die Tournament Evo Werte der Realität (Seite 7), Quelle: https://www.stroft.de/FuF_Schwerpunkt_Schnur_09_17.pdf
Dazu habe ich 25m FC2 in 5,3kg/0,25mm und 7,1kg/0,3mm gekauft, die 6,0kg/0,27mm war dort ausverkauft.

FC als Hauptschnur teste ich später, die flache ProRex X LT ist für PE ausgelegt. Da fehlts noch an Hardware. 

Mich hat an der 12,5kg J-Braid gestört das sie recht laut ist (wird auch an der billigen Rute liegen) und nach 2 Tagen fischen im steinigen Untergrund schon anfing auszufransen, die Farbe hält sie auch nicht. Außerdem dachte ich wieso bei der Schnur sparen? Es ist die Hauptverbindung zum Fisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> meine J-Braid x8 hat 12,5kg/0,18mm.





Mike- schrieb:


> Mich hat an der 12,5kg J-Braid gestört das sie recht laut ist (wird auch an der billigen Rute liegen) und nach 2 Tagen fischen im steinigen Untergrund schon anfing auszufransen, die Farbe hält sie auch nicht. Außerdem dachte ich wieso bei der Schnur sparen? Es ist die Hauptverbindung zum Fisch.


Du hast die J-Braid x8 0,18mm nach obiger Aussage.
Die ist eine sehr leise Schnur und hält gut durch.

Schmeiss die Rute weg oder werde sie anders los, wenn schon ausfransen anfängt, sind da Voll-Schrott Ringe drauf, da sollte man wirklich keine hochwertige Schnur jemals durchfädeln.
Vor der Schnur muss man zum dauernden Werfen erstmal in hochwertige Ringe (ab Fuji Alconite) investieren, das ist unabwendbar.
Mach dir bloß nicht die noch teurere Tournament da gleich mit kaputt ...


----------



## alexpp (15. Juli 2019)

Wie @Nordlichtangler schon schrieb, ist die J-Braid eine gute Schnur und nicht laut. Du angelst auch mit Spinnern, verdrallte Schnur wird lauter. Kontakt mit dem Untergrund möglichst vermeiden, die Abriebfestigkeit ist beim Geflecht nicht überragend.
Der Test ist nicht von Stroft. Meine 12,2kg T8 Evo hat mit Knotenlosverbindern eine Tragkraft von ca. 9kg, mit einem Schlagschnurknoten sind es ca. 7kg. Ich bin mit der T8 Evo sehr zufrieden. Hatte nur bei der 10,2kg Version das Gefühl, dass sie in der Praxis manchmal zu schnell riss.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2019)

Hm, ich habe an keiner meiner Ruten-Schnurkombinationen Probleme mit ausfrasender Schnur und da sind einige Ruten mit Noname-Billigringen dabei, oft sogar mit parallel geschliffenen Einlagen. Ich kenne das lediglich von den ersten Metern, und da liegt es m.M. nach am Umfeld in dem man Fischt (neben der Qualität der Schnur natürlich).
J-Braid war mir diesbezüglich nicht negativ aufgefallen, auch nicht auf meiner Spodrute wo die 10er höchsten Wurfbelastungen ausgesetzt wird...

Grüße JK


----------



## Mike- (16. Juli 2019)

Das es auch an der Rute liegt habe ich schon befürchtet, weshalb ich in Zukunft keine 50€ Ruten mehr kaufen wollte. Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit einer Konger, A-Tec oder Major Craft für das leichte fischen auf Barsch. Da gibts ja auch nicht so teure Modelle für 100-150€.

Allerdings fand ich die 12,5kg Schnur ein bisschen heftig auf einer 50g Rute, das habe ich aber erst hinterher bemerkt. Beim lösen von Hängern ziehst du gleich den ganzen Baum mit raus, lol. 
Edit: Die Tournament Evo 8,6kg Schnur liegt schon hier. 19lbs müssen doch ausreichen für eine 50g Rute?
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht habe ich nur ein Stück Montagsschnur erwischt. Es war eine originale 150m Spule, also nicht von Großrollen abgespult.

@alexpp , messen die dort nicht die reale Tragkraft ohne Knoten? Ich habe den Bericht nicht komplett gelesen


----------



## alexpp (16. Juli 2019)

Keine Ahnung, wie genau sie die Schnur einspannen, aber auf jeden Fall so, dass sie die maximale Tragkraft rauskriegen. Mit der Praxis hat das nichts zu tun. Wie gesagt, alleine schon mit Knotenlosverbindern wird es weniger. Die 12,5kg will ich haben, um genau die meisten Hänger lösen zu können. Mit der neuen Schnur wirst Du die meisten Köder verlieren.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Schnur durch Ringe bzw. Ringeinlagen so schnell beschädigt wird. Ich denke, dass waren eher Steine, vielleicht auch zu heftig durch Äste gezogen.


----------



## Bilch (17. Juli 2019)

Fast alle meine Ruten haben weniger als 50 Euro gekostet und bei keiner hat sich die Schnur ausgefranst - ausgenommen den ersten Meter. Die Schnur wird immerhin oft über die Steine gezogen und ab und zu auch durch die Äste . Ich inspiziere (fast) nach jedem Angelausflug die Schnur, optisch und so, dass ich sie zwischen den Fingern durchziehe. Faserige oder aufgeraute Stellen finde ich aber nur selten. Und wenn ich eine Stelle finde, die mir suspekt erscheint, schneide die Schnur darüber ab - ich will kein Risiko eingehen. Aber wie gesagt, solche stellen finde ich zu 90 % in den ersten 50 cm der Schnur - die Ringe sind also nicht der Grund dafür.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Mich hat an der 12,5kg J-Braid gestört das sie recht laut ist (wird auch an der billigen Rute liegen)


Wenn es laut ist, rubbelt es auch und schleift sich was ab.
Ist sie leise, wie sie prinzipiell eben sicher sein kann, schleift sich nichts ab.



Mike- schrieb:


> und nach 2 Tagen fischen im steinigen Untergrund schon anfing auszufransen, die Farbe hält sie auch nicht. Außerdem dachte ich wieso bei der Schnur sparen? Es ist die Hauptverbindung zum Fisch.


Hier muss ich nochmal genauer nachsetzen:
Dass die ersten ca. 5m beansprucht werden, ist normal bei Spinfischen, und daher schneide ich die auch von Zeit zu Zeit ab. Je nach Beanspruchung vom Gewässer und Hindernissen her.

Wenn aber die Schnur auf viel größerer Länge abgerubbelt ist und fasert, also über der gesamten Auswurflänge von etwa 40m, dann sind die Ringe schuld, insbesondere meist der Spitzenring.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2019)

Interessant und zielführend ist eine kleine Rechnung:

Eine Org-Spule 300m Daiwa JBraid x8 kostet etwas genauso viel wie ein Ringsatz Fuji Alconite (oder T24 SlimSIC) für eine Spinrute, ca. 30 € für den Teilehandel, was der Rutengroßherstellsteller bei weitem nicht zahlt.

Dazu passt das Verschleißverhalten bei deutlich schlechteren Ringen einfach nicht, wenn man jedes Jahr seine verwendete Dyneema wegschmeissen muss. (vorausgesetzt man ist wirklich viel am Wasser und wirft km)
Also baut man wenigstens ab dieser Preisklasse drauf, lässt die beim Rutenbauer draufbauen, oder gibt die 30-50€ mehr lieber beim Fertigrutenkauf aus.

Bei den großen Japanern, wie Shimano und Daiwa, sind selbst die Ringe der Unteren-Mittelklasse-Ruten zu EVPs mit 90-150€ und Web-Angebotspreisen bei 60€ mit erstaunlich guten Ringen ausgestattet.
Shimano-Rute Fuji-O-Type oder Daiwa-Rute  Titanium-Oxyd Ringe, meist gut erkennbar auch noch mit einem Fuji Rollenhalter gepaart.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn aber die Schnur auf viel größerer Länge abgerubbelt ist und fasert, also über der gesamten Auswurflänge von etwa 40m, dann sind die Ringe schuld, insbesondere meist der Spitzenring.



Gleichfräsiges kann ansonsten auch ein Geflechtsausflug durchs Ringeiszapfenhobelland im Winter bewirken.


----------



## Bilch (5. August 2019)

Habe eine Frage bezüglich die Spiderwire. Brauche nämlich eine Schnur mit ca. 12 kg Tragkraft. Das die Spiderwire bei 12,5 kg keine 0,14 mm hat ist mir vollkommen klar, aber Hauptsache die Tragkraft stimmt. Kann man den Angaben bei der Spiderwire glauben oder sind sie überzogen?


----------



## alexpp (6. August 2019)

Falls noch nicht bekannt, helfen Dir vielleicht die Tragkrafttests von Börnie S. die Spiderwire besser einzuschätzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. August 2019)

.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage bezüglich die Spiderwire. Brauche nämlich eine Schnur mit ca. 12 kg Tragkraft. Das die Spiderwire bei 12,5 kg keine 0,14 mm hat ist mir vollkommen klar,


Die "orginale" alte/erste Spiderwire Stealth erreicht das netto an Leine etwa mit der in der DE verkauften 0.17;  
Reißt man nicht mehr einfach mal ab.
Ich habe einige in 0.17 gelb und dünnere dunkelgrün 0.14 0.12 0.10 noch auf Spulen, andere Farben gab es damals nicht. 
Dann fische ich noch Code Red in 0.10, die ist sehr empfindlich und verwickelt gerne. 

Bis auf die 0.17 fasern die schnell auf und wurden tüdelanfällig, auch das ein guter Grund dicker zu bleiben.
Als modernste Spiderwire habe ich eine dünne SpiderWire DURA-4 Braid gelb, da kann ich im Einsatzvergleich noch nicht viel zu sagen.


Das mit dem neuen vielen Typen und Bezeichnungen ist ein Tohuwabohu,
da steigt ja keiner mehr durch  , wenn man nicht den langen Namen und die Ausführung/Farbe genau angibt ....


----------



## Bilch (7. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Die Tragkraft stimmt bei der 8fach annähernd. Der Durchmesser ist, wie Du Dir schon dachtest, ungefähr doppelt so dick.
> 
> https://www.stroft.de/FuF_Schwerpunkt_Schnur_09_17.pdf


Die Durchmesserangabe ist mir egal. Ich erwarte von der Schnur nur die angegebene Tragkraft und weiß, was für ein Durchmesser bei einer gewissen Tragkraft zu erwarten ist. Gerade darum auch meine Frage. In der letzten Zeit habe ich nur Sunline Schnüre gekauft, aber leider ist die Super PE in 25 lb bei meinem Händler ausverkauft, also muss ich eine andere Schnur ausprobieren. Bei der Sufix 832 gibt es nur 120 m auf der Spule, so bleiben mir Power Pro, J braid und Spiderwire. Ich tendiere zwar zu der Spiderwire, aber auch J Braid ist eine mögliche Wahl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2019)

Da bräuchte man aus meiner Sicht nicht lange überlegen: 
Die J-Braid x8 grün hat bei  mir die Spiderwire Stealth grün abgelöst, ist in allem besser. Ab der 0.18 (angegeben 12kg) ist sie störungsfrei gegen Luftknoten auch bei Hipower Gewaltwürfen auf Distanz und ist stabil, Hänger-abrissfrei bisher, Riesenschritt ggü. der 0.16.
Wenn es noch etwas dicker sein darf sicherheitshalber die 0.20 ; dann auch gleich brauchbare Farben gedeckt und grell vorhanden, ganz annehmbarer  Preis.
Mit den Daten aus der F&F Schnurtabelle von bastido und dem Realpreis 24€/300m nach Angeboten führt die JBraid nach meiner neu sortierten Tabelle mit meinem Leistungwert Tragkraft zu Sichtbarkeitsdicke, real_kg*10/real_mm sowie Produktmenge/Preis 12,5 m/€ ; unter der Annahme einen 0.15/16/17er Faden mit möglichst hoher Tragkraft haben zu wollen.

Nur die WFT Schnur ist noch günstiger, liegt aber Leistungsmäßig mit am Ende.

Die Stroft GTP E1 0,15 liefert mit den Daten aus dem Vergleichstest übrigens den schlechtesten Leistungswert real_kg*10/real_mm und liefert nur 3,03 m/€.

Mit der Unterstützung eines der drei großen Japaner ggü. den US-Produkten fühlte ich mich auch noch wohler!


----------



## Bilch (7. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da bräuchte man aus meiner Sicht nicht lange überlegen:
> Die J-Braid x8 grün hat bei  mir die Spiderwire Stealth grün abgelöst, ist in allem besser. Ab der 0.18 (angegeben 12kg) ist sie störungsfrei gegen Luftknoten auch bei Hipower Gewaltwürfen auf Distanz und ist stabil, Hänger-abrissfrei bisher, Riesenschritt ggü. der 0.16.
> Wenn es noch etwas dicker sein darf sicherheitshalber die 0.20 ; dann auch gleich brauchbare Farben gedeckt und grell vorhanden, ganz annehmbarer  Preis.
> Mit den Daten aus der F&F Schnurtabelle von bastido und dem Realpreis 24€/300m nach Angeboten führt die JBraid nach meiner neu sortierten Tabelle mit meinem Leistungwert Tragkraft zu Sichtbarkeitsdicke, real_kg*10/real_mm sowie Produktmenge/Preis 12,5 m/€ ; unter der Annahme einen 0.15/16/17er Faden mit möglichst hoher Tragkraft haben zu wollen.
> ...


Wieder mal Danke! Hast anscheidend eine sehr interessante Tabelle produziert


----------



## magi (12. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da bräuchte man aus meiner Sicht nicht lange überlegen:
> Die J-Braid x8 grün hat bei  mir die Spiderwire Stealth grün abgelöst, ist in allem besser. Ab der 0.18 (angegeben 12kg) ist sie störungsfrei gegen Luftknoten auch bei Hipower Gewaltwürfen auf Distanz und ist stabil, Hänger-abrissfrei bisher, Riesenschritt ggü. der 0.16.
> Wenn es noch etwas dicker sein darf sicherheitshalber die 0.20 ; dann auch gleich brauchbare Farben gedeckt und grell vorhanden, ganz annehmbarer  Preis.
> Mit den Daten aus der F&F Schnurtabelle von bastido und dem Realpreis 24€/300m nach Angeboten führt die JBraid nach meiner neu sortierten Tabelle mit meinem Leistungwert Tragkraft zu Sichtbarkeitsdicke, real_kg*10/real_mm sowie Produktmenge/Preis 12,5 m/€ ; unter der Annahme einen 0.15/16/17er Faden mit möglichst hoher Tragkraft haben zu wollen.
> ...



Wie hast du dir diese Tabelle gestrickt bzw. wie vergleichst (ermittelst) du die reale Tragkraft mit dem realen Durchmesser?


----------



## Bilch (12. August 2019)

Die J Braid ist gekauft - 0,20er/13 kg 

Die Fox Rage Pro X8 war gerade im Ausverkauf , also habe ich eine Spule (120 m) 0,10er/7 kg für meine "schwere" Forellenkombo gekauft. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Die Schnur fühlt sich glatt und geschmeidig an und sehr eng und rund geflochten. Wie sie sich aber in der Praxis bewähren wird, werde ich hoffentlich bald berichten können.


----------



## Salmonidenfänger (13. August 2019)

Moin,

ich hoffe ich verunstalte den Fred hier nicht mit meiner Frage...

Kann mir jemand was zu der *Berkley X9™ Braid* sagen, die Herstellerdaten lesen sich nicht schlecht, mMn.

3 Farben stehen zur Auswahl:

*Low Vis Green - Grün*

*Crystal - Weiß (Semitransparent)*

*Flame Green - Neongrün*


Die Schnurdurchmesser und Tragkraft:

*Ø 0,06mm - 6,4kg*

*Ø 0,08mm - 7,6kg*

*Ø 0,10mm - 9,0kg*

*Ø 0,12mm - 12,1kg*

*Ø 0,14mm - 14,2kg*

*Ø 0,17mm - 17,0kg*

*Ø 0,20mm - 20,6kg*

*Ø 0,25mm - 27,0kg*

*Ø 0,30mm - 31,5kg*

*Ø 0,35mm - 36,3kg*

*Ø 0,40mm - 45,6kg*

*Ø 0,43mm - 59,7kg*
*...ich hoffe es ist nicht zu dick aufgetragen.*


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. August 2019)

Nette Phantasiewerte, kannst ohne weiteres 60% der Tragkraftangaben abziehen, dann sind sie in etwa real.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2019)

Oder andersrum die Tragkraft "glauben" (trotzdem unter sehr starken Vorbehalten) und den Durchmesser um ein X-faches hochpotenzieren.


----------



## alexpp (13. August 2019)

Tja, wie so oft beim Geflecht, in Rezensionen von Müll bis Super alles zu finden. Scheint dicker zu sein, natürlich keine Überraschung.


----------



## Bilch (13. August 2019)

Salmonidenfänger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hoffe ich verunstalte den Fred hier nicht mit meiner Frage...
> 
> ...



X4, X8 bedeutet 4-mal bzw. 8-mal geflochten. Also 9 Fäden statt "nur" 8. Und Berkley hat die Bezeichnung X9 noch als Produktname patentiert 

Die Tragkraftangaben sind sowieso total übertrieben - siehe Anhang bei der Post von @bastido von 6.8. In diesem Artikel wird auch schön erklärt warum die Tragkraft von einer z.B. 0.17er auch theoretisch höchstens 10.2 kg sein kann.

Kannst die Schnur ruhig kaufen, wenn sie günstig ist. Ich habe mir gestern auch eine mir unbekannte und hier im Forum nie erwähnte Fox Rage Schnur gekauft. Beim Forellenangeln kann ich sowieso nicht viel falsch machen. Aber bei etwas anspruchsvollerer Angelei, da will ich nicht experimentieren. Und wenn einer wie @Nordlichtangler oder @Bimmelrudi schreibt, J-Braid wäre o.k., dann nehme ich J-Braid


----------



## Uzz (13. August 2019)

Salmonidenfänger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was zu der *Berkley X9™ Braid* sagen
> ...
> ich hoffe es ist nicht zu dick aufgetragen.


Eher "zu dünn aufgetragen".   Ich liege da ganz beim @PirschHirsch: Die Tragkraft wird schon halbwegs stimmen - linear, also ohne Knoten, bergab, mit Rückenwind gemessen. Der Durchmesser ist dann _deutlich_ zu klein angegeben. Das ist ja mittlerweile der Normalfall der extra "für uns" anders beschrifteten Schnüre.

Mich irritiert die 9-fach-Flechtung. Ich habe irgendwoher im Hinterkopf, dass sich für runde Flechtungen eine geradzahlige Fadenanzahl besonders gut eignet. Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Gibts wirklich eine überlegene Methode für Rundflechtung mit 9 Fäden?  Meine Vermutung ist, dass hier nur ggü. den etablierten 8-fach-Schnüren mit Viel-Hilft-Viel-Marketing völlig sinnlos die Zahl hochgetrieben wird -  ähnlich dem Kugellagerfetischismus bei Rollen.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

Eine Schnur wird immer nur so gut, oder schlecht sein, wie es das Zusammenspiel von Rutenblank, Rutenringen, deren Platzierung, Rolle und vor allem dem Benutzer, vulgus auch Angler genannt, ist. Du kannst dir die teuerste, ja "beste" japanische Leine holen, wenn es nicht passt, wirst du sie fluchen, wie ein niederbayrischer Fuhrknecht. Andersherum kann aber ein Billigfaden vom Wühltisch funktionieren, wie eine perfekte schweizer Uhr. Nur man weiss es nie so genau im Voraus. Nur eines ist sicher: Zu dick und vor allem zu dünn wird dir Stress am laufenden Band produzieren.

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Nimm eine Massenware, wie die einfache 8-fache Daiwa in einem verhaltenen Durchmesser und sammle deine eigenen Erfahrungen. Die Chancen stehen bestens, dass du mit der sehr zufrieden sein wirst. Tipps, wie man mit der umzugehen hat, gabs ja schon zur Genüge.


----------



## Rannebert (13. August 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Eher "zu dünn aufgetragen".   Ich liege da ganz beim @PirschHirsch: Die Tragkraft wird schon halbwegs stimmen - linear, also ohne Knoten, bergab, mit Rückenwind gemessen. Der Durchmesser ist dann _deutlich_ zu klein angegeben. Das ist ja mittlerweile der Normalfall der extra "für uns" anders beschrifteten Schnüre.
> 
> Mich irritiert die 9-fach-Flechtung. Ich habe irgendwoher im Hinterkopf, dass sich für runde Flechtungen eine geradzahlige Fadenanzahl besonders gut eignet. Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Gibts wirklich eine überlegene Methode für Rundflechtung mit 9 Fäden?  Meine Vermutung ist, dass hier nur ggü. den etablierten 8-fach-Schnüren mit Viel-Hilft-Viel-Marketing völlig sinnlos die Zahl hochgetrieben wird -  ähnlich dem Kugellagerfetischismus bei Rollen.



Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass die 9fach geflochtenen Schnüre einfach nur einen weiteren Faden in der Mitte eingearbeitet haben, um den dann 8fach herumgeflochten wird. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man damit leichter rund flechten kann, aber das schaffen andere ja auch mit weniger Fäden und ohne solchen Schnickschnack inzwischen sehr gut. Welchen anderen Vorteil man da haben soll? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

Rannebert schrieb:


> Welchen anderen Vorteil man da haben soll? Keine Ahnung.


Angler fangen!?


----------



## alexpp (13. August 2019)

Und die Sufix 832 hat 7 Dyneema und einen Gore Wunderfaden, wird zumindest besonders hervorgehoben. Bei der Tragkraft wird kaum übertrieben, der Durchmesser ist aber etwas dicker wie angegeben.



Andal schrieb:


> Eine Schnur wird immer nur so gut, oder schlecht sein, wie es das Zusammenspiel von Rutenblank, Rutenringen, deren Platzierung, Rolle und vor allem dem Benutzer, vulgus auch Angler genannt, ist. Du kannst dir die teuerste, ja "beste" japanische Leine holen, wenn es nicht passt, wirst du sie fluchen, wie ein niederbayrischer Fuhrknecht. Andersherum kann aber ein Billigfaden vom Wühltisch funktionieren, wie eine perfekte schweizer Uhr. Nur man weiss es nie so genau im Voraus. Nur eines ist sicher: Zu dick und vor allem zu dünn wird dir Stress am laufenden Band produzieren...


Eine Stroft GTP-R funktioniert bestimmt immer


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. August 2019)

Rannebert schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass die 9fach geflochtenen Schnüre einfach nur einen weiteren Faden in der Mitte eingearbeitet haben, um den dann 8fach herumgeflochten wird. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man damit leichter rund flechten kann, aber das schaffen andere ja auch mit weniger Fäden und ohne solchen Schnickschnack inzwischen sehr gut. Welchen anderen Vorteil man da haben soll? Keine Ahnung.



Korrekt, ein Basisfaden wird 8fach ummantelt. Unter der Marke Seaknight  (China und USA) werden solche Schnüre schon ne ganze Weile verkauft, auch als OEM bei entsprechender Abnahmemenge.
Entscheidend ist aber eher wie eng eine Schnur verflochten wird, eine eng verflochtene 4fache ist deutlich runder wie eine lasch geflochtene 8fache, welche deutlich Höhen und Täler zeigt, dadurch platt wird und letztlich auch lauter ist. Ein zusätzliches Coating dient nicht selten dazu, genau dies zu kaschieren, wenn auch nur temporär.
Das Coating ist aber deutlich günstiger wie eine engere Flechtung, gut für die Hersteller, nicht immer optimal für den Konsumenten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Coating ist aber deutlich günstiger wie eine engere Flechtung, gut für die Hersteller, nicht immer optimal für den Konsumenten.



Vor allem wenn das Coating runter ist, öfter schon mal beim strammen aufspulen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

Salmonidenfänger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was zu der *Berkley* X9™ Braid sagen, die Herstellerdaten lesen sich nicht schlecht, mMn.


Das größte Probem ist der Hersteller bzw. Anbieter, weil
hat noch nie gestimmt, was die schreiben, und die Schnüre waren alle irgendwie sowas von Schai....
Die einzige die ich noch von denen verwende ist die Trilene Fluocarbon als Vorfach vor Geflechtschnur, weil günstig, gibt es größere Längen ala 50/100m von als diese Pipi-10m Abschnitte.
Warum geht die: Ziemlich (zu) hart, also sehr gerade und kringelt wenig, also ganz gut gegen Abrieb und Durchbiss als Vorfach. Als Hauptschnur, wie ihre Glorreiche Schwester Sensithin u.a. ? 
Aber schon das knoten ist nicht einfach, manche Knoten gehen, manche halten nichts.
Und weil der erste Meter nur *einen* Tag halten muss, oft auch viel kürzer.
Danach wird das Vorfach abgeschnitten und weggeschmissen. Dafür taugt die Trilene Fluocarbon , eben eine (günstige) Eintagsfliege! 

Also wenn man Schnur für nur einen Tag braucht ...

Mit dem Newell-Brands aka Jarden aka Purefishing Angelkram möge man die Welt ansonsten verschonen, irgendwie immer zuviel Schein und zuwenig Sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nette Phantasiewerte, kannst ohne weiteres 60% der Tragkraftangaben abziehen, dann sind sie in etwa real.


Selbst darauf kannst du dich bei denen nicht verlassen, auch doppelter Durchmesser wäre noch im Rahmen der Erfahrungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die J Braid ist gekauft - 0,20er/13 kg


Hast du jetzt x8 oder x4 gekauft?
Musst du doch dazu schreiben. 
Wobei die die x4 ist 0.19 und die x8 ist 0.20, kann man mit um die Ecke ja hinkommen.

Ich will jetzt noch die x4 mal im Vergleich zu x8 ausloten, macht auch einen sehr dünnen Eindruck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, dass hier nur ggü. den etablierten 8-fach-Schnüren mit Viel-Hilft-Viel-Marketing völlig sinnlos die Zahl hochgetrieben wird -  ähnlich dem Kugellagerfetischismus bei Rollen.


Das ist doch eh schon lange Standard und immer einer aktuellen Analyse als Basis anzulegen.
Höhere Zahl = besser, das funktioniert ab der ersten Schulklasse.
Sprich an der Nase rumführen und Beschai....  ist die einfachste Art viel Geld einzusammeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Eine Stroft GTP-R funktioniert bestimmt immer


Vor allem beim Verkäufer mit den jubelnden Klingeltönen an der Kasse!


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt x8 oder x4 gekauft?
> Musst du doch dazu schreiben.



X8 und zwar grün


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

Super! 

Die x8 chartreuse (300m Spulen org.) hat bei mir schon auf den ersten Blick sichtbar einen anderen Durchmesser und Fadenanmutung.

Berichte bitte mal wie du mit der Wurfweite der 20 zufrieden bist, bei mir bremst die 18 schon merklich stärker als die 16 bei kleinen Blinkergeschossen um 20g, aber die 16 macht dabei eben Störfälle.


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Die x8 chartreuse (300m Spulen org.) hat bei mir schon auf den ersten Blick sichtbar einen anderen Durchmesser und Fadenanmutung.


Und dazu bei meinem Händler noch 1 Euro teurer 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Berichte bitte mal wie du mit der Wurfweite zufrieden bist, bei mir bremst die 18 schon merklich stärker als die 16 bei kleinen Blinkergeschossen um 20g, aber die 16 macht dabei eben Störfälle.


Definitiv! Aber im besten Fall erst im Herbst, da die Schnur für meine neue XH Kombo gedacht ist


----------



## Sygi.94 (14. August 2019)

Ich denke ich bin bei den Fachsimplern richtig  hier, habe mir letztens eine Bluebird gekauft und da ne 1000er Rolle mit ner ziemlich dicken gelben stroft drauf glaube. Wg habe ich 4-14g da die Schnur echt dolle bremst beim Wurf, wollte ich mal fragen was ihr da empfehlen würdet. Farbe ist mir ehrlich gesagt Latte, die Rute hat ja ne helle Spitze da sollte ich auch so alle Bisse sehen. Hatte an die Daiwa J braid x8 gedacht in 0, 10.


----------



## Bilch (15. August 2019)

@Sygi.94, wenn Du auch noch sagst was Dein Zielfisch ist und welche Köder Du verwendest, wirst Du hier bestimmt eine sehr gute Antwort bekommen.

So auf die schnelle würde ich sagen, Du brauchst eine Schnur mit 3 bis 6 kg Tragkraft. Am besten fand ich bis jetzt die Sunline Siglon PE x8. Ich habe aber keinen sehr breiten Überblick was die Schnüre angeht - es gibt bestimmt viele gute Schnüre, die für Dich in Frage kommen.

Die vorgeschlagene J Braid ist von der Tragkraft her ok (6 kg), wurde aber hier schon oft berichtet, dass die J-Braid in dünneren Durchmessern anfällig für Perücken sein kann. Das ist aber auch sehr von der Rute/Rolle bzw. den Ködern abhängig.


----------



## Sygi.94 (15. August 2019)

Zielfisch ist der Barsch und hauptsächlich Gummis und jigspiner


----------



## Bilch (15. August 2019)

Deine Blue Bird hat sehr kleine Ringe. Darum würde ich eine dünne, glatte und nicht zu weiche Schnur nehmen. Die o.e. Siglon x8 wäre geeignet, ist sehr dünn und etwas straffer. In 8 lb wäre am besten.


----------



## Sygi.94 (15. August 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## świetlik (16. August 2019)

Kann mir jemand schreiben wie stark oder leicht sich Durchmesser auf Wurfweite niederschlägt?
Bei meinem ruten 270cm habe i drauf:
7-21g 0,10mm,   15-50g 0,12mm,     30-70g 0,14mm
Ich benutze für endsprechende Köder von Gewicht her. 
die Wurfweite ist + - 5m gleich. 
Man macht doch kein zu dünnes Schnur auf schwere rute wenn man schwer werfen will.
Und andersrum genau so.


----------



## jkc (16. August 2019)

Jain, macht man nicht, zumindest wenn man damit Fische drillen können will, wobei man ja meist die Wahl hat zwischen 2 bis 3 Schnurklassen, die potentiell verwendbar wären.
Meinem Gefühl nach liegst Du mit Deiner Schnurwahl, zumindest bei den beiden schweren Ruten, schon eher im unteren Bereich des vertretbaren, bei mir sind vergleichbare Ruten teils stärker bespult...
Ich kann das nur Schätzen, aber bei meiner Spotrute denke ich liegt der Wurfweitenunterschied zwischen ner 10er und 14er Schnur bei ner Größenordnung von etwa 10% der Wurfweite, evtl. sogar ein klein wenig mehr.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bilch (16. August 2019)

@świetlik, operiere lieber mit Tragkraft- statt Durchmesserangaben. Wir haben hier schon mehrmals darüber diskutiert, dass die Durchmesserangaben total untertrieben sind, wobei die Tragkraftangaben einigermaßen stimmen. Ich habe zuhause z.B. eine 0,13er P-Line Spectrex, die eine Tragkraft von 8,5 lb haben sollte (sehr realistisch ), die 0,13er x8 J-Braid hat angeblich 8 kg, 0,14 Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8 hat 12,5 kg usw.
@jkc kann also recht haben oder auch nicht, hängt davon ab welche Schnüre Du verwendest.


----------



## świetlik (16. August 2019)

@Bilch Ich benutze auf allen rollen WFT Plasma 
@jkc  also das ganze ist meckern auf hohen Niveau


----------



## jkc (16. August 2019)

Jo, an der Spinnrute sind mir 10% Wurfweite so gut wie immer egal, wenn man da Wurfweite braucht holt man mit nem gut fliegenden Köder deutlich mehr raus. An nem Long-Range-Karpfengewässer mit hohem Befischungsdruck sind das Welten...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bilch (16. August 2019)

Aslo die


świetlik schrieb:


> @Bilch Ich benutze auf allen rollen WFT Plasma
> @jkc  also das ganze ist meckern auf hohen Niveau


Deine WFT Plasma (0,10, 0,12 und 0,14er) sollen angeblich eine Tragkraft von 12, 14 und 18 kg haben  Wenn die Tragkraftangaben stimmen, hast Du mMn sogar zu starke Schnüre auf deinen Kombos. Ich fresse aber einen Besen, wenn bei dieser Schnur nur eine Angabe stimmt. Ist bestimmt viel dicker und hält weniger. Eine Schnur mit 18 kg Tragkraft hat einen realen Durchmesser von ca. 0,30 mm, bzw. hat eine 0,14er eine Tragkraft von max. 5 kg.


----------



## świetlik (16. August 2019)

@jkc das habe ich schon gelehrt: es gibt Köder die fliegen ,  was ich noch bemerkt habe nicht alle ruten laden sich nicht so gut auf ( bei gleiche wurfgewicht)
@Bilch also P/L bei Plasma passt,  was ich schon für Äste rausgeholt habe, ist schon ein Wunder.
Ganz wichtig ist der Knoten,  man kann damit  ganz viel kapput machten. 
Ich sag nicht  das 0,14 18kg hält aber bei den anderen ist auch nicht anders.


----------



## alexpp (16. August 2019)

Falls man bei der WFT Plasma die reale Tragkraft (wie bei vielen anderen Schnüren) mit 60-70% von der angegebenen Tragkraft schätzen kann, würde ich bei hängerträchtigen Angelei die 12kg und 14kg mit Knotenlosverbindern und die 18kg Schnur mit Schlagschnurknoten verwenden.


----------



## świetlik (22. August 2019)

Hallo, 
Hat schon jemand climax carat 12 braid?
Soll gut sein.


----------



## Sygi.94 (31. August 2019)

@Bilch habe mir heute im Laden die von dir genannte Sigelon x8 aufspulen lassen, morgen geht's ans Wasser von der Haptik her echt eine gute Schnur und sehr sauber und rund geflochten. Der Rest wird sich morgen bei Belastung zeigen. 150m für 25 Teuronen ist echt ein angenehmer Preis.


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2019)

In den ersten Tagen ist alles gut. Aber was macht die Schnur nach Dauer Einsatz. Monat oder drei? 
Wir die rau? 
Was mit Farbe?


----------



## alexpp (1. September 2019)

Von der dickeren Siglon X8 war ich nicht begeistert, deshalb ging sie ungefischt zurück. Die T8 Evo ist für mich die bessere Schnur.
Als eine steifere Alternative zur T8 Evo ist vielleicht die Sunline XPlasma Asegai einen Versuch wert, wird meist positiv bewertet. Der Preis ist aber so langsam schmerzhaft.


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. September 2019)

Hi Kollegen 
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei geflochtenen Schnüren von den Herstellerangaben generell so rechnen muss: Tragkraft -30%, Durchmesser +30%.
Das haut eigentlich immer hin, egal, welcher Hersteller, lügen tun sie alle.
Tl
Johannes


----------



## Bilch (1. September 2019)

Sygi.94 schrieb:


> @Bilch habe mir heute im Laden die von dir genannte Sigelon x8 aufspulen lassen, morgen geht's ans Wasser von der Haptik her echt eine gute Schnur und sehr sauber und rund geflochten. Der Rest wird sich morgen bei Belastung zeigen. 150m für 25 Teuronen ist echt ein angenehmer Preis.


Ich bin sicher, Du wirst mit ihr zufrieden sein. Für welche Tragkraft hast Du Dich denn letztendlich entschieden? War der Verkäufer auch der Meinung, dass die Schnur für Dich bzw. Deine Kombo geeignet ist? Es wäre toll, wenn Du über Deine Erfahrungen mit der Schnur berichten könntest.


----------



## Bilch (1. September 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Von der dickeren Siglon X8 war ich nicht begeistert, deshalb ging sie ungefischt zurück. Die T8 Evo ist für mich die bessere Schnur.
> Als eine steifere Alternative zur T8 Evo ist vielleicht die Sunline XPlasma Asegai einen Versuch wert, wird meist positiv bewertet. Der Preis ist aber so langsam schmerzhaft.


Was hat Dich denn bei der Siglon X8 so gestört, dass Du ihr nicht mal die Chance gegeben hast, sich am Wasser zu bewähren?
Ich kenne sie nur in den dünneren Durchmessern und kann nicht schlechtes über die Schnur sagen.


----------



## alexpp (2. September 2019)

Besonders im Vergleich mit der T8 Evo fühlte sich die Siglon X8 rau an, das hatte mich am meisten gestört. Tragkraft war zwar nicht übel, aber ich meine, bei meinen Tests unter der T8 Evo und J-Braid. Kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern, müsste erst nachschauen.


----------



## Bilch (6. Oktober 2019)

Sygi.94 schrieb:


> @Bilch habe mir heute im Laden die von dir genannte Sigelon x8 aufspulen lassen, morgen geht's ans Wasser von der Haptik her echt eine gute Schnur und sehr sauber und rund geflochten. Der Rest wird sich morgen bei Belastung zeigen. 150m für 25 Teuronen ist echt ein angenehmer Preis.


Kannst Du schon was zu der neuen Schnur sagen?


----------



## alexpp (6. Oktober 2019)

Meine Kritik an der Siglon wegen der rauen Oberfläche muss ich abschwächen, wenn ich die XPlasma Asegai dazu nehme, dann ist diese rau. Aktuell fahren einige auf die Asegai voll ab, kann ich nur zum Teil verstehen. Sie hat eine gute Tragkraft und scheint eine beständigere Oberfläche zu haben, aber mM ist sie lauter. Die Siglon und Asegai erst nur paar Mal gefischt, deshalb bin ich mit den Aussagen vorsichtig. In Singapur ist die Siglon x8 150m für 19€ und 300m zum Teil für 30€ zu bekommen, das Geld ist sie wert.


----------



## Sygi.94 (17. Oktober 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Kannst Du schon was zu der neuen Schnur sagen?


Farbe geht relativ schnell von Orange in Gelb über was aber weniger schlimm ist. So an sich echt eine gute Schnur und auch ordentlich was aushält also hänger lösen bzw versuchen abzureißen ist echt schwierig. Bisher auch keine Perücken oder sonstiges gehabt. Sie ist nichtmal anfällig für Fransen durch reiben an Bäumen steinen etc also top kann ich nur empfehlen und natürlich ist sie echt leise was bei vielen ja ein wichtiges thema ist.


----------



## Orothred (17. Oktober 2019)

Wurde die Kairiki hier schon diskutiert? (https://amzn.to/2P1P6e6)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Oktober 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wurde die Kairiki hier schon diskutiert? (https://amzn.to/2P1P6e6)
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?



Ich kann nichts Schlechtes über die Schnur sagen. Habe eine 0,15er Chartreuse auf der Zanderrute. Durchmesser kommt hin, ich habe damals glaub 0,17 gemessen... Hatte auch Zugtests mit einem Eimer Wasser gemacht und die Schnur riss bei knapp 5 Kilo (ist mit 9kg angegeben). 
In der Praxis macht sie sich gut, habe keine Perücken, die Farbe bleicht nicht schnell aus. Ich bin aber niemand, der täglich am Wasser ist, komme leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr so oft zum Angeln. Deshalb kann ich zur Haltbarkeit nicht so viel sagen, bei mir franst sie aber nicht übermäßig aus.


----------



## Matze HRO (7. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir heute mal auf meine 4000er Fuego die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid EVO aufspulen lassen. Hoffentlich werde ich ich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Bilch (15. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Fox Rage Pro X8 war gerade im Ausverkauf , also habe ich eine Spule (120 m) 0,10er/7 kg für meine "schwere" Forellenkombo gekauft. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Die Schnur fühlt sich glatt und geschmeidig an und sehr eng und rund geflochten. Wie sie sich aber in der Praxis bewähren wird, werde ich hoffentlich bald berichten können.


Ich habe mit der Schnur jetzt oft genug gefischt, dass ich einen kurzen Bericht schreiben kann.
Tragkraft scheint in Ordnung zu sein - bei Hängern habe ich entweder den Köder gerettet oder das Vorfach ist gerissen, die Pro X8 und der Knoten haben gehalten (und die Fische konnte ich auch alle problemlos landen).

Die Schnur ist sehr dünn und am Anfang sehr glatt, was zwar ein Vorteil ist, ich habe aber deswegen Probleme beim Knotenbinden gehabt, bzw. beim FG Knoten, weil mir das FC hin und her gerutscht ist.

Sie entfärbt sich ganz schnell, aber nicht schneller als andere Schnüre.

Was ich aber wirklich problematisch finde, ist dass sie einen sehr hohen Verschleiß hat, sie wird fast sofort rau und faserig. Ich habe nicht am Grund geangelt, habe 2 m FC und vorgeschaltet und der Grund ist mehr schlammig als steinig, trotzdem musste ich nach jedem Angelausflug die ersten Meter wegschneiden.

Ich würde die Schnur nicht weiterempfehlen und werde sie wahrscheinlich nach dem Ende der Saison von der Rolle runternehmen.


----------



## magi (15. Mai 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Meine Kritik an der Siglon wegen der rauen Oberfläche muss ich abschwächen, wenn ich die XPlasma Asegai dazu nehme, dann ist diese rau. Aktuell fahren einige auf die Asegai voll ab, kann ich nur zum Teil verstehen. Sie hat eine gute Tragkraft und scheint eine beständigere Oberfläche zu haben, aber mM ist sie lauter. Die Siglon und Asegai erst nur paar Mal gefischt, deshalb bin ich mit den Aussagen vorsichtig. In Singapur ist die Siglon x8 150m für 19€ und 300m zum Teil für 30€ zu bekommen, das Geld ist sie wert.



Die XPlasma Asegai (meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf die 10 lbs Variante) ist keine tolle Schnur in meinen Augen. Schon im Neuzustand recht steif und rau, erinnert an eine modere Fireline. Warum der Vergleich gar nicht so weit weg ist liegt in der Tatsache begründet, dass ich die Schnur nach 4 Monaten schon auf der Rolle drehen musste. Farbe bleicht zudem schnell aus und relativ starke Drallentwicklung, da ab Werk schon nicht rund geflochten. Dazu sehr laut...
Fazit: solange Sunline nicht wieder zurück zu Bewährtem findet (Super8 braid PE) bleibe ich liebe bei Stroft Typ S. Ja ich weiß, ist ne teure Schnur & würde ich bei hoher Hängergefahr an meinen Gewässern auch nicht fischen. Performt aber bisher (die grüne Version in 10 und 13kg) ohne Tadel.


----------



## yellowred (10. Juni 2020)

Moin Jungs,

über Tipps würd ich mich wieder freuen 
Fox Rage Ti Pro 15-50g
Shimano Stradic FL 4000
Elbe und Hafen
Langt da die Daiwa J Braid mit 0.16er Durchmesser?


----------



## bobbl (14. Juni 2020)

Ja, die hab ich (bin aber nicht 100 % sicher, ob nicht 18er), auf ner ähnlichesln Kombi. Ich mag die schnur sehr gerne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2020)

Von der J-Braid gibt es 2, die x4 und die x8.
Wahrscheinlich meint ihr von den Zahlen her die x8 ...

Zwischen den sehr dünn ausfallenden 016 und 018 (grün) liegt genau eine Grenze zwischen fein und robust,  die 016 ist viel empfindlicher als die 018,
und das auf einer Orginal Daiwa Spinnrolle ...


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Von der J-Braid gibt es 2, die x4 und die x8.
> Wahrscheinlich meint ihr von den Zahlen her die x8 ...
> 
> Zwischen den sehr dünn ausfallenden 016 und 018 (grün) liegt genau eine Grenze zwischen fein und robust,  die 016 ist viel empfindlicher als die 018,
> und das auf einer Orginal Daiwa Spinnrolle ...


Ich gehe jetzt auch mal davon aus, dass sowohl die Daiwa J Braid 8, die Deltex 8X (v. Ulli Dulli über Ebay) und die WFT Targetfish 8 aus der gleichen Spinnerei kommen. Lediglich die Gelbtöne sind verschieden - vermutlich um wenigstens ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal aufzuweisen. Sonst gleichen sich diese drei Leinen, wie ein Ei dem anderen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2020)

Ich denke nicht, dass die gleich sind.
Da ich ein paar von den Daiwa habe und eine Deltex 8X PE auch, habe ich mal meine Kamera mit ihrer Mikroskop-Funktion bemüht,
weil sich alle diese Schnüre anders anfühlten.
Und im Bild auch sehr unterschiedlich aussehen! 

Seht selber, ist erstaunlich viel zu sehen für mal eben 10 Sekunden probieren und nur ein bischen Kellerlicht.
Unterlage ist das übliche Karopapier 5mm, somit kann man die Feinheit anhand eines Papieres und seines Gitterstriches sogar etwas nachvollziehen.






Oben:  Daiwa J-Braid x8 dk.grün Durchmesser=0.18  (nahezu maßhaltig nachgemessen)
Mitte: Daiwa J-Braid x8 chartreuse Durchmesser=0.20
Unten: Deltex 8X Super Strong  PE Durchmesser=0.12
So wie es aussieht, fühlt es sich auch an, wobei die dk.grüne am weichsten in den Fingern durchläuft und die chartreuse J-Braid stumpfer an der Oberfläche rüberkommt. Die Deltex ist richtig rubbelig. 

J-Braid x8 0.13 in dk.grün und chartreuse habe ich zum Vergleich mit der Deltex 8X gleich verworfen, das ist ne andere Zahlenordnung! 

Ich schätze wie schon früher beim Erhalt der Schnüre, dass nichtmal die beiden Daiwa J-Braid x8 aus derselben Maschine kommen,
und dass man die dk.grüne und die chartreuse nicht in einen Topf werfen sollte, sondern wie zwei verschiedene Fabrikate behandeln.
Alles schon recht ähnlich, aber deutlich ungleich.


----------



## PhilvanKamp (22. Juni 2020)

Trage ich auch mal was dazu bei:

Wegen meiner Erweiterung in den Baitcast-Bereich, war ich auf der Suche nach einer relativ günstigen und gutmütigen 4-fach Geflochtenen. Dabei bin ich schnell auf die "Spiderwire Dura 4" gestoßen.

Und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin wirklich begeistert. Lässt sich leicht werfen, wenn Perücken vorkommen lassen sich diese schnell lösen und sie ist ziemlich stark und fein. 
Angefangen habe ich mit der 0,14er in Gelb. Das Gelb färbt anfänglich ziemlich stark ab, aber nach dem zweiten Mal am/im Wasser hörte das schnell auf. Schien wohl noch einiges an Farbe oberflächlich aufgetragen gewesen zu sein. Jetzt färbt kaum noch was ab und die Farbe ist trotzdem noch die gleich wie zu Anfang.
Die Schnur hat bereits mehrere Hechte (bis 85cm) problemlos landen können. Auch mehrere Hänger konnte ich lösen.

Meine Baitcaster-Abteilung ist schnell gewachsen und alle sind mit der Dura 4 bespult. Ebenso meine beiden UL-Kombos (einmal BC, einmal Statio). Fische Schnur in Durchmessern von 0,10 bis 0,20.

Mein Fazit nach unzähligen, deutlich teureren Schnüren: Wofür soviel mehr Geld raushauen? Die Schnur macht alles was ich von ihr verlange gut. Werde dabei bleiben.


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2022)

Habe einen sehr guten Artikel über geflochtene Schnüre entdeckt, zwar mit etwas Product-Placement, sonnst aber sehr objektiv

Gelöscht Mod

Im Artikel sind auch Links zu zwei tollen Schnurtests, leider schon etwas älter:



			https://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=110315&d=1482487823
		







						WalKos Schnurtest
					

Privater Schnurtest auf Tragkraft und Durchmesser von geflochtenen Angelschnüren.    Angeregt durch Diskussionen in den Foren über die nicht nachvollziehbaren Durchmesser Angaben seitens der Schnurhersteller und der Möglichkeit auf ein Messmikroskop zuzugreifen, wurden von mir einige Messungen...



					www.norwegen-angelforum.de


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2022)

Gestern hatte ich mit einem am Jigkopf gebundenen Streamer einen Hänger - auf dem Bild ist das Resultat nach dem Hängerlösen




Schnur: Daiwa J-Braid X4 0,13 mm
Vorfach: Savage Gear 100 % soft Fluorocarbon 0,26 mm
Knoten: FG, Grinner


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2022)

Spricht nicht gerade für den Jigkopf, aber schön, dass der Rest gehalten hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2022)

Genau, auch der Knotenbinder ist zu loben!


----------



## Bilch (14. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Warum das?
> Bei denen die ich durchgeführt habe riss sie fast immer wie beschrieben knapp über dem Knoten oder No-knot.


Du hast mich angereizt einen Eimertest bei meiner neuen Daiwa Schnüren zu machen:
- Daiwa J-Braid X4, 0,10 mm, 3,8 kg
- Daiwa J-Braid X4 0,13 mm, 5,9 kg





Habe ein Stück Schnur genommen und daran einen Eimer aufgehängt, an beiden Enden habe ich einen Knotenlosverbinder (KV) angebracht. Dann habe jeweils 0,5 l Wasser in den Eimer gegossen und beobachtet wann und wo die Schnur brechen wird. Den Versuch habe ich bei beiden Schnüren 5x wiederholt, habe immer ein 25 cm langes Stück Schnur genommen und die Entfernung zwischen beiden KVs war jeweils 15 cm.

Hier die Resultate:
0,10er (angegebene Tragkraft 3,8 kg)

Gehalten Gebrochen Bruchstelle 12,5 kg3 kgKV oben22,5 kg3 kgKV oben32,5 kg3 kgKV unten42,5 kg3 kgKV oben53 kg3,5 kgKV oben

0,13er (angegebene Tragkraft 5,9 kg)

Gehalten Gebrochen Bruchstelle 15,5 kg6 kgKV oben25 kg5,5 kgKV oben35,5 kg6 kgKV oben44,5 kg5 kgKV oben54,5 kg5 kgKV oben

Glaube, dass die Tragkraftangaben eigentlich ziemlich real sind, denn unter Laborbedingungen wären die Resultate mMn sehr nah an der angegebenen Tragkraft. 

jkc, die Info, dass die Schnur in der Mitte reißen soll, habe ich von einem, der in der Materialprüfung gearbeitet hat. Und auch als ich so einen Test vor paar Jahren gemacht habe, ist die Schnur immer in der Mitte gerissen (damals Habe ich aber keine KVs benutzt, sondern die Schnur angeknotet).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2022)

Sehr schöngemacht! 

Das Setup mit der Spreizleiter und Schaumstoff für die Innenbereichsschonung (auch gegen Tsunami) ist gut. 
Ich habe wegen Holzfußboden zu den gesicherten großen Kunststoffflaschen mit 0,5kg Versatz gefüllt gegriffen.
Mit den nKV hast du die Enden ja noch mehr ausgereizt, stimmt mit meinen Ergebnissen im 0,5kg Versatz mittels "meinem" Wirbel-Ösen-Knoten gut überein!
Die 0,13 hat so die 5kg nur knapp geschafft, also nicht immer.

Wie man sieht, ist diese mit 0,10mm ANGABE schon arg schwach, evtl. je nach Fabrikat sogar unter dem Abrissbereich einer richtig guten 0,18mm Mono.
Ist bei Daiwa aktuell aber auch eine sehr dünne 010, wenn man diese nachmisst.

Im Knoten reißt sie, wenn der mindestens etwas dort würgt.
Ansonsten muss sie ggü. dem verdickten Knoten irgendwo im linearen Bereich reißen,
im besten Extremtragfall bei sehr langsamen Anstieg eben beim Zerren der Mitte, wie von Bilch (nicht) erreicht. (Was aber eigentlich schon Labor ist)
Bei einem Fisch/Hänger etc. kommt der Zug immer ruckartiger von der Hakenseite vorne her und führt zum Glück allermeist zum Abriss vorne, beim kurz vorher endfest-zuzerrenden Knoten fast immer dort.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2022)

Top, jetzt erst gesehen, interessant, dass sie immer oben am Knotelosverbinder reißt, so war es bei mir damals ja auch, bis auf den fetten Ausreißer wo sie unten gerissen ist.


----------

